# Pit Phantom pregnancy..NOT!



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter went to the vet yesterday with her beautiful blue brindle staffie/pit..the vet was adamant she was having another phantom pregnancy, def not pregnant he said..well this afternoon she produced 10 beautiful pups, blues, blue brindles & brindles..one was still born but 9 healthy pups from a first time mom that def wasn't pregnant was amazing :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Had your daughter purposefully mated her?

If so I would definitely have 'presumed' she were pregnant rather than take a vets word that it was a phantom.
Did your daughter have everything to hand even though she thought it was a phantom just in case the vet was wrong...as he turned out to be.

Good luck with the pups I hope you find 9 wonderful homes.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Should you really be announcing on an open forum that your daughter is breeding banned dogs? For the dogs' sakes........


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Should you really be announcing on an open forum that your daughter is breeding banned dogs? For the dogs' sakes........


 

You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

saxon said:


> Had your daughter purposefully mated her?
> 
> If so I would definitely have 'presumed' she were pregnant rather than take a vets word that it was a phantom.
> Did your daughter have everything to hand even though she thought it was a phantom just in case the vet was wrong...as he turned out to be.
> ...


No..the only culprit could have been a friends male...I recieved a shocked phone call to say she had just had a puppy..my daughter was shocked.
Their will be no problems rehoming the pups, the mum is a sweetie, every one loves her..the phone hasnt stopped all day with hopeful well wishers :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Should you really be announcing on an open forum that your daughter is breeding banned dogs? For the dogs' sakes........





Shell195 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth!


tut tut..these dogs have super temperments


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Should you really be announcing on an open forum that your daughter is breeding banned dogs? For the dogs' sakes........


Totally true, and for that point, should she be breeding mongrel bull breeds at all given the amount currently being pts daily in pounds? 
I hope the girl is getting spayed now?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

jnr said:


> tut tut..these dogs have super temperments



I'm not saying they don't. But they ARE banned.... So announcing you have some on a public forum could get the lovely dog that your daughter loves (and all 9 puppies) removed from your care and possibly destroyed.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

nice temperd or not they are ILLEGAL! i just hope the pups find good homes and are nueterd and not end up another stray in a pound or siezed by the police who do scan these forums by the way i should know had a chat with a cop about a video i posted on here years ago and that was just a couple of staffies


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

amalthea said:


> i'm not saying they don't. But they are banned.... So announcing you have some on a public forum could get the lovely dog that your daughter loves (and all 9 puppies) removed from your care and possibly destroyed.


nonsense...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jnr said:


> tut tut..these dogs have super temperments


if temperament made a difference a lot more so called 'dangerous dogs' would be alive today.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> nonsense...


Umm, nonsense what?

The dogs are illegal.
If discovered they will be confiscated
If confiscated they can and will be PTS


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

jnr said:


> nonsense...



How is anything I've said nonsense??


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> nonsense...


 its all true im afraid ive worked in a kennels were these seized dogs ended up and were left the months on end awaiting court cases only to be PTS ive grown far too close to most of them to and its heartbreaking to see them go knowing theres nothing you can do


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

lol! The thread was more to do with a supposed phantom pregnancy as diagnosed by a vet..


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And yet you made a point of saying the pups are staff/pitts..... If youd said, "my daughter's bitch", nobody'd have said anything.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> And yet you made a point of saying the pups are staff/pitts..... If youd said, "my daughter's bitch", nobody'd have said anything.


Did I? I havn't said a word regards the pups parentage, you have interpreted what you wished from the post ..since the pregnancy was supposedly a phantom pregnancy..the parentage has yet to be established ..mom is registered with a vet, she is not an illegal breed..


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jnr said:


> Did I? I havn't said a word regards the pups parentage, you have interpreted what you wished from the post ..since the pregnancy was supposedly a phantom pregnancy..the parentage has yet to be established ..mom is registered with a vet, she is not an illegal breed..


the title of the thread is Pit Phantom pregnancy...NOT!

your first line of the thread:


> My daughter went to the vet yesterday with her beautiful blue brindle staffie/pit


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> the title of the thread is Pit Phantom pregnancy...NOT!
> 
> your first line of the thread:


I didnt say the pups were staffie x pit bulls..any ways enjoy , It was a fantastic day today seeing the pups born : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No, as stated above, YOU said they were "pits" (it's got two Ts in it, but the way.... "Pitt"), so I didn't make any assumptions. Just read what you wrote.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> I didnt say the pups were staffie x pit bulls..any ways enjoy , It was a fantastic day today seeing the pups born : victory:


Lol, how would dogs born to a pit mother not end up as pit crosses? Not to mention you've openly declared that the mother is!
Get the mother spayed and be very very careful how you advertise/rehome pups, you do not want them in the hands of either the police or dog fighters.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> Lol, how would dogs born to a pit mother not end up as pit crosses? Not to mention you've openly declared that the mother is!
> Get the mother spayed and be very very careful how you advertise/rehome pups, you do not want them in the hands of either the police or dog fighters.


The pups wont be advertised, they will be re homed to caring pet homes only..friends & family..Thankfully dog fighting isn't common up here as far as I'm aware..


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jnr said:


> Thankfully dog fighting isn't common up here as far as I'm aware..


You are woefully unaware then, you are a relatively short trip from the dog fighting capital!

Scotland dog fighting


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its a shame , you obviously havent read any newspapers, looked at the internet or watched the news/tv for the last 5 or so years then... how on EARTH could you not realise that pits/pit crosses are a banned breed?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm pleased the dogs had the pups OK, but I honestly just cannot believe your naivety about advertising that she is a staff/pitt cross on an open forum, or how you can suggest that her puppies aren't!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure how you cannot understand that pups or no pups that announcing here your daughter even owns a pit cross, especially a unspayed/neutered pit cross is like wandering down to your local town centre and announcing she is dealing drugs to the general public... in fact worse, at least with the drugs you are only putting her at risk of criminal proceedings, in this case you are putting the lives of 10 dogs at risk as well

On the subject of the pups though unfortunately if the father is of any kind of similar breed as the Mum the chances are a number of the litter will not even reach the age of three before they are destroyed as unwanted like the thousands of other staffies and their crosses destroyed here in the UK. Even if these dogs are not the ones destroyed by them being created the homes they get will mean less homes for the ones already here and in rescue.

Before your daughter thought it was a good idea to be so unaware of their own animal as to not realise she was in season (I give her the benefit of the doubt that she is not sick enough to do this on purpose) I wish she had to hold the dogs down of similar breeds that were sentenced to die that day in rescues she may have had a clue how the more aware people in the world would see her "joyful news"


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

with such a large litter go to the pet shop now and buy a box of calcium tablets chuck her a handful a few times a day in her food, for about a week... If you need any help or advice give me a shout.. i am not concerned about the breed of the dog that is your business but your daughter is in for a few tough weeks and a lot can go wrong....


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucy1012 said:


> with such a large litter go to the pet shop now and buy a box of calcium tablets chuck her a handful a few times a day in her food, for about a week... If you need any help or advice give me a shout.. i am not concerned about the breed of the dog that is your business but your daughter is in for a few tough weeks and a lot can go wrong....


Thank you Lucy..I have told her to get some stress/calcium to add into her food to help her raise the pups, if their are any problems she will be straight to the vet : victory:


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

no worries, i breed ridgebacks and remember my first litter, i am not the type to wear rose tinted glasses but i have to admit it was hell far worse than i had anticipated... having a litter of puppies is definitely not for the faint hearted...


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

jnr said:


> The pups wont be advertised, they will be re homed to caring pet homes only..friends & family..Thankfully dog fighting isn't common up here as far as I'm aware..


So your going to give them to people knowing they are a illegal breed ? Nice friend you are. You dont seem to understand how serious this is. Your daughter could be arrested and the dog WILL be pts and all the puppies will be pts. Thousands of dogs are killed every year due to the stupid law, and at least half of them arent even pit or have any pit in them at all. 
I think your daughter needs to seek advice and contact dda watch and they can advise her further. It is possible to have the dog registered but honestly i think the poor pups arent going to live the long life they deserve. 
Im sorry if i sound harsh but if you own a dog you should be aware of the breed and to not know it was a banned breed is shocking . . . . . Where have you been all these years ? 
I would get the bitch on some GOOD food, get some replacement milk in, and look after mum and pups but if im honest i really would look into getting mum registered and be ready for the high chance of mum and pups being seized and your daughter being arrested.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

this thread has made me sad on many levels.
a) how the owner of the dog can be so naive as to not know her dog could be/is a banned breed.
b) the pride in which the OP takes in announcing to the world this sorry state of affairs.
c) the naivity of assuming that all 8 pups will have homes...just because you have had well wishers ringing asking about the pups don't mean they have homes... many people do the old 'oh yeah we'll have on...of course...mums a lovely odg' thing then when it comes to the crunch they back out.
d)the swiftness of which people jump on the thread and rip into the op...yes it is shocking but a little less aggro would be nice.
e) the blind-eye state the OP has now turned to... if in doubt pretend like it hasn't happend and claim all will be well.
e) how little i knew about what can actually happen to this pups, the mother and the owner.

how sad... its a crying shame. those poor pups and their mum.
i think this may be the last we have heard of this.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

in relation to the OP's notion that pitt bulls are banned being nonsense...
the following is from the governments website.

*Banned dogs*

There are four types of dogs that are banned in the UK, the:

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero
None of these dogs are recognised by the government as breeds in the UK. *It is illegal to breed from, sell, abandon or give away a banned dog.*

*What is a ‘type’ of banned dog?*

*Whether your dog is a banned type depends on what your dog actually looks like, rather than the breed or name by which it is called. (not sure i agree with this bit... what if your dog looks a little like on but isn't? how poo!)*
If your dog matches many of the characteristics of a Pit Bull Terrier, it may be treated as a banned type, no matter what type or breed its parents were. (Cross-bred and mongrel dogs can have the characteristics of a Pit Bull Terrier.)

i also know that if your dog is siezed and you do go to court you have to prove it isn't a pitt bull type... and given that you started this thread declaring to the world that it is..... you may find it hard!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> *Whether your dog is a banned type depends on what your dog actually looks like, rather than the breed or name by which it is called. (not sure i agree with this bit... what if your dog looks a little like on but isn't? how poo!)*/QUOTE]
> 
> Nobody agrees with this bit. It means that a Pit bull cross poodle is totally legal unless they can prove parentage (or if you're daft enough to tell people!), but a staff/lab is easily seized and pts. It's nearly as stupid as deciding dangerous dogs based on breed alone!
> Last year some kc reg American Bulls were confiscated and it was a long legal fight to get them back, despite looking nothing like a banned breed!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't think AmBulls are a kc registered breed!....but back on note.

I agree with Rach and the others it's a pity that the op even said what breed they were but again jumping on the op will not help and never has before in situations like this.

Even if the Dam is a fantastic temperament that does not guarantee the pups if they end up in the wrong kind of home at all.

Personally jnr I'd now leave the thread and get on with rearing the pups, it's going to be hard once they hit the 4 week stage, make sure Mum gets what she needs to help her along.

When you do look for homes, and I guarantee most of the ones offering now will back out when they see the pups at 8-10 weeks old, dont' mention pitts just say staff x 'insert whatever other breed you like'. Depending on what they look like.

Just wondering what the father is by the way if it could only be your daughters friends dog?
Hopefully his 'input' will make the pups look even less pitt than the mother.


----------



## dreamer (May 19, 2009)

We found an american bulldog outside our house and when we called the dog warden she said she would be very concerned that when the police came to look around the kennels they would view him as a pit bull type and have him put down. 
So sad - my uncle kept him though, soft as anything!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

judge the deed and not the breed, i no many pit crosses and they are lovely. the thing that gets me is that any dog can be put down for having pit in it if it looks like a pit. this isnt right. 

*congrats on the pups by the way. i would love to see pics. i was gonna put my boy to an akita but now he has had a stroke i dont want him to get over excited.*


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> *congrats on the pups by the way. i would love to see pics. i was gonna put my boy to an akita but now he has had a stroke i dont want him to get over excited.*


What kind of chance do you think Mastiff/Akita pups are going to have? Why would you even consider that?


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: above but one comment - wow.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

because they will make beautiful pups, and lovely dogs. im sorry but im not one of these people who only deals with pure breds, i much prefere cross breeds as they are normally healthier and they live alot longer


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> *congrats on the pups by the way. i would love to see pics. i was gonna put my boy to an akita but now he has had a stroke i dont want him to get over excited.*


I am so pleased he had his stroke....no not really but if it stops stupidity like that then it was a good thing.
Pity he had to suffer to stop you doing it though.
What a stupid cross to even contemplate!

I think, Rosanna, you look for silly things to say and wind people up.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> because they will make beautiful pups, and lovely dogs. im sorry but im not one of these people who only deals with pure breds, i much prefere cross breeds as they are normally healthier and they live alot longer


Ball ocks.....

I'm not a pure breed lover either but there is no proof a cross is more healthy, if the purebred is bred correctly, if there is show us.
At least choose to 'cross' sensible breeds and not two that would just cause problems for the dogs and the owners!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i say my opionion, and many people will agree with me that the bitch he was going to made a great match with him. i have had many friends ask me to let them know when the pups would be ready as they wanted one. im soooooo glad to know you are happy that my dog had a stroke cos you must have no idea what we went through, having to help him get up, lay down, walk, go to the loo. having to stay up all night with him incase he had to get up. having to sleep on the floor with him during the day so that i could catch up on sleep.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

how would they be problem dogs, i guess that once again you are judging the breed and not the deed (i really do like that saying as it is so true


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> i say my opionion, and many people will agree with me that the bitch he was going to made a great match with him. i have had many friends ask me to let them know when the pups would be ready as they wanted one. im soooooo glad to know you are happy that my dog had a stroke cos you must have no idea what we went through, having to help him get up, lay down, walk, go to the loo. having to stay up all night with him incase he had to get up. having to sleep on the floor with him during the day so that i could catch up on sleep.


Saxon hasn't said anything about your dog having a stroke?
I'm sorry that it happened by the way and hope he is okay : victory:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

saxon said:


> I am so pleased he had his stroke....no not really but if it stops stupidity like that then it was a good thing.
> Pity he had to suffer to stop you doing it though.
> What a stupid cross to even contemplate!
> 
> I think, Rosanna, you look for silly things to say and wind people up.


here they said about it.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

The naïvety of people assuming that because people say their dog is lovely/would love their pups, means they actually want them is quite incredible...

We used to have a mini wire dachshund, really adorable little thing, nearly everyone who met her said they'd like to steal her/have one. She had a litter of 5 puppies, and the stress of trying to get rid of sensibly priced, well advertised, KC reg, well brought up etc puppies was difficult enough!

I can't imagine trying to get rid of a litter of 9 staff/akita/mastiff/anything crosses. Have any of these people ever looked in trade-it or a similar classifieds mag at the dog section!?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> i say my opionion, and many people will agree with me that the bitch he was going to made a great match with him. i have had many friends ask me to let them know when the pups would be ready as they wanted one. im soooooo glad to know you are happy that my dog had a stroke cos you must have no idea what we went through, having to help him get up, lay down, walk, go to the loo. having to stay up all night with him incase he had to get up. having to sleep on the floor with him during the day so that i could catch up on sleep.


Actually I have as my mastiff had three strokes before we had ot have her PTS. I also added to my previous post...NO NOT REALLY..or did you decide not to notice that? I would never wish a stroe on a dog but if it stopped you doing what you were planning then......




rosanna123 said:


> how would they be problem dogs, i guess that once again you are judging the breed and not the deed (i really do like that saying as it is so true


NO not judgeing the breed.....the breeds......put together are not a sensible choice due to the 'perception' people have of them not the animals themselves....do you have no sense?



snowdrop said:


> Saxon hasn't said anything about your dog having a stroke?
> I'm sorry that it happened by the way and hope he is okay : victory:


I did actually but metaphorically and roseanna cannot differenciate between that and any real thoughts.
Obviously I feel for the poor dog having had a stroke but I owuld have 'felt' for the pups had they ever happened even more!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Elsa said:


> The naïvety of people assuming that because people say their dog is lovely/would love their pups, means they actually want them is quite incredible...
> 
> We used to have a mini wire dachshund, really adorable little thing, nearly everyone who met her said they'd like to steal her/have one. She had a litter of 5 puppies, and the stress of trying to get rid of sensibly priced, well advertised, KC reg, well brought up etc puppies was difficult enough!
> 
> I can't imagine trying to get rid of a litter of 9 staff/akita/mastiff/anything crosses. Have any of these people ever looked in trade-it or a similar classifieds mag at the dog section!?


this +1, that said i think it goes for most animals these days, not just dogs.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

but im sure you said in the other thread that the only thing you noticed diffrent with your dog, telling that you that it had had a stroke was that its temperament changed, not it it was as bad as my boy how could move with out help


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> here they said about it.


Ooops sorry i missed the comment. I'm going to step out of this thread now, as i've got a feeling its going to get out of control and blocked soon.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

how bloody silly can you get... yes judge the deed not the breed BUT given the current climate surrounding dangerous dogs why oh why would you want to add to the situation by breeding such a ridiculous pair of dogs...

no one said anything about cross breeds or their being better etc ... 
many people on here have cross breeds what their point is is why add to the pressure.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> judge the deed and not the breed, i no many pit crosses and they are lovely. the thing that gets me is that any dog can be put down for having pit in it if it looks like a pit. this isnt right.
> 
> *congrats on the pups by the way. i would love to see pics. i was gonna put my boy to an akita but now he has had a stroke i dont want him to get over excited.*


Are you really that stupid ?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> i say my opionion, and many people will agree with me that the bitch he was going to made a great match with him. i have had many friends ask me to let them know when the pups would be ready as they wanted one.


Maybe you can send one of those people to the thousands of akitas and mastiff pure bred dogs who are in rescues and pounds throughout the country? 
If both these breeds are being put down every day because nobody wants them then what makes you think they'd want your random crossbreeds?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> but im sure you said in the other thread that the only thing you noticed diffrent with your dog, telling that you that it had had a stroke


Yes with Ragga there was just the temperament change but of course over many years of keeping dogs, of large breeds, I've had others that have had health issues and been old and had to do all the things you have with yours. The 'feeling' you have, as an owner, is the same no matter what symptoms there are though aren't they?

You know I've been fair with you over some of the things that others have had a go over. The thought of crossing these two breeds though is just stupidity whether the dogs involved are of fantastic temp or not, did your boy not have some issues at one time..I may have that wrong, it's the two breeds you chose to consider crossing and the impact that would have on the pups born that is the issue.
I'd much rather give advice than have a go but sometimes you have to be 'cruel to be kind' or to get the point across....you saying to someone that their choice of mating, whether it be accidental or not, is a good one in this instance is only going to cause more pups to suffer in the long run.
They may be nice pups but this day and age is not the time to be considering these kind of crosses...for their own benefit.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

saxon said:


> You know I've been fair with you over some of the things that others have had a go over. The thought of crossing these two breeds though is just stupidity whether the dogs involved are of fantastic temp or not, did your boy not have some issues at one time..I may have that wrong, it's the two breeds you chose to consider crossing and the impact that would have on the pups born that is the issue.
> I'd much rather give advice than have a go but sometimes you have to be 'cruel to be kind' or to get the point across....you saying to someone that their choice of mating, whether it be accidental or not, is a good one in this instance is only going to cause more pups to suffer in the long run.
> They may be nice pups but this day and age is not the time to be considering these kind of crosses...for their own benefit.


Well said Saxon: victory:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Devi said:


> Maybe you can send one of those people to the thousands of akitas and mastiff pure bred dogs who are in rescues and pounds throughout the country?
> If both these breeds are being put down every day because nobody wants them then what makes you think they'd want your random crossbreeds?


i have been on the websites and there are not that many looking for homes



saxon said:


> Yes with Ragga there was just the temperament change but of course over many years of keeping dogs, of large breeds, I've had others that have had health issues and been old and had to do all the things you have with yours. The 'feeling' you have, as an owner, is the same no matter what symptoms there are though aren't they?
> 
> You know I've been fair with you over some of the things that others have had a go over. The thought of crossing these two breeds though is just stupidity whether the dogs involved are of fantastic temp or not, did your boy not have some issues at one time..I may have that wrong, it's the two breeds you chose to consider crossing and the impact that would have on the pups born that is the issue.
> I'd much rather give advice than have a go but sometimes you have to be 'cruel to be kind' or to get the point across....you saying to someone that their choice of mating, whether it be accidental or not, is a good one in this instance is only going to cause more pups to suffer in the long run.
> They may be nice pups but this day and age is not the time to be considering these kind of crosses...for their own benefit.


other than this stroke my dog has had nothing wrong with him, he has always been healthy and so has the bitch he was going to go to. to me the temperament of a dog is not totally down to what breed it is but to how it is brought up. if it is treated badly then you will end up with a dangerous dog whether it be on the dangerous dog list or not


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

People with these types of dogs should be doing the responsible thing, neutering them then registering them with the police. Youve already shown willing by having it nueterd in the first place and as long as you are prepared to do everything the police say then you can have your dog back but you have to follow the guidelines.

There are other ways of fighting for the breed, Rather than just breeding them and saying they are nice tempered. This is proving nothing other than you are a complete idiot with their own head up their arse.

Its a pitty you can have access to a seized kennels where all "Status" dog end up, You soon see why so many people are fighting for a change in the legislation for the better of the dog and not breeding from them like so many idiots are.


Take a long look in the mirror, then look at your dog and see what you've done and caused! 

Mind you you've got some rare colours there haven't you blue and blue brindle, Hoping to make a quick buck were you? * Note the sarcasm * 

Im going to have to leave this thread and stop looking its making me quite upset and angry. This is the first time ive openly admitted this but ive helped move many Pitt Types out of the country to give them a fighting chance away from complete and utter fcuk ups like you!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

there is such a thing as accidental/unplanned mating, which by the sounds of it, this was. i dont see why you are all having a go at her,


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> i have been on the websites and there are not that many looking for homes


Where the heck were you looking?

Just today and on one website -

Pure Akita - 10 dogs
Akita Cross - 11 dogs including puppies
Pure Mastiff - 8 dogs 
Mastiff Cross - 10 dogs including Puppies

Multiply that by hundreds of rescues and you may have a fair idea. I know of 2 mastiff types due to be pts this week if a rescue space can't be found.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

a website that i found listing dogs avalibe in all rescues in britian. it was almost the same figures, which aint that many


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> a website that i found listing dogs avalibe in all rescues in britian. it was almost the same figures, which aint that many


And what website is that cause I've never heard of it and have been working with dog rescues for 3 years?

And just in case your still in doubt, just akitas, should add another 36 here - Friends of Akitas
18 here - Akita Rescue
and 25 here - Japanese Akita Welfare Trust

How good is your maths? How many do we have now? Shall I find more?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think the reason so many people are cross is that the OP has some on here and effectivley bragged about the 'unplanned pregnancy'. this despite the fact that the dog in question is by her account a banned breed (or cross of).
they have also been so naive as to think that a few phonecalls from wellwishers = loving homes for the pups.
This is not championing the breeds cause rather it is fueling the banned breeds affair. 
it could aslo be argued that why on earth was this dog not spayed before rather than risking her gettin pregnant at all?
its like when people sleep together without using protection then say thay are shocked when the girl finds out she is pregnant!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

rosanna123 said:


> a website that i found listing dogs avalibe in all rescues in britian. it was almost the same figures, which aint that many


 
I can't see why is matters is there are 1 or 1000 in rescue by breeding you are adding to the problem!

I hope the OP manages to find good life long homes for the puppies, but I struggle to see how you can get "accidental" mating because I am sure you know when your bitch is in heat so know when to keep her away from complete males!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> there is such a thing as accidental/unplanned mating, which by the sounds of it, this was. i dont see why you are all having a go at her,



If you actually read what was being posted (not really much of a surprise, though, is it?), you'd see that people are trying to tell the OP that he shouldn't be announcing he's got a banned breed on an open forum, much less stating the fact that she's given birth to 9 pups.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> i think the reason so many people are cross is that the OP has some on here and effectivley bragged about the 'unplanned pregnancy'. this despite the fact that the dog in question is by her account a banned breed (or cross of).
> they have also been so naive as to think that a few phonecalls from wellwishers = loving homes for the pups.
> This is not championing the breeds cause rather it is fueling the banned breeds affair.
> it could aslo be argued that why on earth was this dog not spayed before rather than risking her gettin pregnant at all?
> its like when people sleep together without using protection then say thay are shocked when the girl finds out she is pregnant!


she is not bragging she is simply saying 'hay we thought our dog was having another phamtom preg, even the VET said it was, but now we have 10 pups (sorry 9)', she is only saying that she cant belive the vet got it wrong. so pits may be banned, but crosses arent, the only time they are is if they look pit like. by crossing this pitxstaff with another dog is then bringing down the amount of pit again so it is being bred out. i still dont see the prob. surley it is a good thing that the pit is being bred out of these pups. surley this gives them more of a chance in life. my dog is not neautered because i do not see the need to. he is very laid back as it is and neautering him will only make him even calmer. also, he is always with us. he only goes near other dogs if we let him, so the only breeding that will happen will be planned,


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> she is not bragging she is simply saying 'hay we thought our dog was having another phamtom preg, even the VET said it was, but now we have 10 pups (sorry 9)', she is only saying that she cant belive the vet got it wrong. so pits may be banned, but crosses arent


Where do you get this stuff from? Pits or crosses thereof are banned, that has even been posted in the thread!


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

dont really understand this thread but ive seen staffs being mentioned a few times, i have a staff, hes 13yrs this year, hes not gonna be taken off me is he? :/ i walk him all the time and ive never been stopped and he looks a bit like a pit apart from his ears haha !

youve all got me panicking nowww ! - probs should sit and read the thread properly though :blush::blush:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

yes but once the pit is bred out there should be no problem


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> . by crossing this pitxstaff with another dog is then bringing down the amount of pit again so it is being bred out. i still dont see the prob. surley it is a good thing that the pit is being bred out of these pups. surley this gives them more of a chance in life.,


That is a pretty ridiculous statement! If it wasn't bred at all, there would be *no* pit crosses. Which is what there should be.

The pit has been bred INTO them by the mother being (at least part) PITT. It shouldn't be "bred out", it just shouldn't be bred from at all.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> she is not bragging she is simply saying 'hay we thought our dog was having another phamtom preg, even the VET said it was, but now we have 10 pups (sorry 9)', she is only saying that she cant belive the vet got it wrong. so pits may be banned, but crosses arent, the only time they are is if they look pit like. by crossing this pitxstaff with another dog is then bringing down the amount of pit again so it is being bred out. i still dont see the prob. surley it is a good thing that the pit is being bred out of these pups. surley this gives them more of a chance in life. my dog is not neautered because i do not see the need to. he is very laid back as it is and neautering him will only make him even calmer. also, he is always with us. he only goes near other dogs if we let him, so the only breeding that will happen will be planned,


Yes crosses off pitts are banned......they'd certainly look 'Pitt-like' with a Pitt parent.

They did not say whether the father was Pitt, Pom or Poodle so my betting is that the bitch was 'accidently, in full season, around another Pitt or Pitt type dog.
As Mark said Blues, blue brindles and the like go for good money....I'm thinking is the blue gene dominant? If not then the father is or carries it as well!...planned afterall.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Daisy_ said:


> dont really understand this thread but ive seen staffs being mentioned a few times, i have a staff, hes 13yrs this year, hes not gonna be taken off me is he? :/ i walk him all the time and ive never been stopped and he looks a bit like a pit apart from his ears haha !
> 
> youve all got me panicking nowww ! - probs should sit and read the thread properly though :blush::blush:


An elderly staff behaving well and being walked by a sensible person has about as much chance of being siezed as Rosanna123 saying anything sensible... IE... NO chance.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can't breed out part of the dog's ancestry........ That makes no sense at all. A dog can be taken to be destroyed for being "type", so that's pitts, pitt crosses, or crosses that LOOK like pitt (or crosses).


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisy_ said:


> dont really understand this thread but ive seen staffs being mentioned a few times, i have a staff, hes 13yrs this year, hes not gonna be taken off me is he? :/ i walk him all the time and ive never been stopped and he looks a bit like a pit apart from his ears haha !
> 
> youve all got me panicking nowww ! - probs should sit and read the thread properly though :blush::blush:


You will be fine, don't worry, it's Pitt types that are at risk as these initial pups will be.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

rosanna123 said:


> yes but once the pit is bred out there should be no problem


This can't occur, even 50 generations down it's a pit cross.


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

phew thank god for that ! love my boy  sad about pits being banned though


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

saxon said:


> As Mark said Blues, blue brindles and the like go for good money....I'm thinking is the blue gene dominant? If not then the father is or carries it as well!...planned afterall.


I believe blue is recessive but since they became popular a few years ago they're very common, pounds are over run with them.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> yes but once the pit is bred out there should be no problem


Again i ask, are you really that stupid ? Do you want me to take you to kennels that hold these dogs before they are killed ? And you tell me that its fine cos the pit will be breed out. Ffs you really need a wake up call how bad this is, people have pure bred staffs seized and killed . . . Im talking staffs with paperwork that proves they come from pure staff lines and the courts dont care. Aslong as heads a certain shape and they are certain height they are deemed type and killed. This is not me blowing this out of proportion this is FACT this is what happens. Get your head out the sand and realise what this persons daughter has done is wrong and completely illegal and very very stupid, as is anyone that thinks its fine because you can breed the puppies . It actally makes me sick that people even think its ok to add to such a major problem.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i posted this earlier on but here goes again...

*What is a ‘type’ of banned dog?*

*Whether your dog is a banned type depends on what your dog actually looks like*, rather than the breed or name by which it is called.
If your dog matches many of the characteristics of a Pit Bull Terrier, it may be treated as a banned type, no matter what type or breed its parents were. *(Cross-bred and mongrel dogs can have the characteristics of a Pit Bull Terrier.)*

*Pit Bull type dogs*

Pit Bull types can be called:

American Staffordshire Terriers
Irish Staffordshire Terriers
Irish Blue or Red Nose
Some kinds of American Bulldogs have been found to be Pit Bull types.
*Staffordshire Bull Terriers*

Staffordshire Bull Terriers are not listed in the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991. You are allowed to own this breed of dog. 

*Banned dogs*

There are four types of dogs that are banned in the UK, the:

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero
None of these dogs are recognised by the government as breeds in the UK. It is illegal to breed from, sell, abandon or give away a banned dog.
 
hmm...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i also think its bad as it adds to the stress for breeders of large bull types who then have to defend their pups to people who assume they are 'banned dogs'
old tymes, for example... many people get all upset when you tell them they have AB in them...'they banned...your dog will be taken away'
beacuse of dodgy going on like this...
buh!


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Elsa said:


> An elderly staff behaving well and being walked by a sensible person has about as much chance of being siezed as Rosanna123 saying anything sensible... IE... NO chance.


Do you think that all the dogs seized are bad behaved and owned by drug dealers ? 99% of those seized are well behaved, very much loved family members who belong to "sensible" owners. Its a very sad fact that these dogs dont have to do anything other than look a certain way to be seized. Sadly this is one of the many reasons so many people want the dda repealed as it is the innocent that suffer and it simply does not work.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Peope calm down we all know that in the UK, A Pit is a DIY pit/Brit pit/Pit type, So that's just a Staffy X Lab/Staffy X Boxer/Staffy X American bull dog'etc'etc, So the dog in question that's tagged as Staff/pit is just a Staff X so legal. People with real illegal American pit bull terriers don't sell them to people like us, They won't even talk to people like us. Only American pit bull terriers are banned but the authorities don't know how to ID them.

But as people have said, It is not wise to put the word PIT in you dog ID.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> image
> *Peope calm down we all know that in the UK, A Pit is a DIY pit/Brit pit/Pit type, So that's just a Staffy X Lab/Staffy X Boxer/Staffy X American bull dog'etc'etc, So the dog in question that's tagged as Staff/pit is just a Staff X so legal. People with real illegal American pit bull terriers don't sell them to people like us, They won't even talk to people like us. Only American pit bull terriers are banned but the authorities don't know how to ID them.
> 
> But as people have said, It is not wise to put the word PIT in you dog ID.*



Sorry but thats the biggest load of dribble ive ever heard, and i said i wasn't going to post again on this thread :whip:

The police don't care whether its a boxer x lab, staffie x lab, mastiff x poodle! 

If it falls within their measurements then it s a pit.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

gazz said:


> Peope calm down we all know that in the UK, A Pit is a DIY pit/Brit pit/Pit type, So that's just a Staffy X Lab/Staffy X Boxer/Staffy X American bull dog'etc'etc, So the dog in question that's tagged as Staff/pit is just a Staff X so legal. People with real illegal American pit bull terriers don't sell them to people like us, They won't even talk to people like us.


Sure, tell that to the owners featured here - In Memory
Legal in this country is dependant on the mood of the judge on the day. It's wise not to take *any* risks.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

in that case before takeing and killing an innocent animal they should DNA test it first


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> in that case before takeing and killing an innocent animal they should DNA test it first


DNA test it for what?


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

they wont though they go on looks purely which is why it is such a joke of a law and affects so many innocent people.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> in that case before takeing and killing an innocent animal they should DNA test it first


a dogs a dog, they look different because there different breeds not different species. im happy to be corrected on this but surely its species that determines DNA structure? dogs are still, biologically speaking, 98-99% wolf, that dosent leave much room for individual breeds to have there own genetic code.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

i *think* you cannot get a dna profile for certain breeds. So miss ferret think your right. And as the pitt is not a breed according to government etc then they have no breed standards to go by other than height and head shape (which a hell of alot of breeds also fit into).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Sorry but thats the biggest load of dribble ive ever heard, and i said i wasn't going to post again on this thread :whip:
> 
> The police don't care whether its a boxer x lab, staffie x lab, mastiff x poodle!
> 
> If it falls within their measurements then it s a pit.


That's basically what i said at the end of my post.

There are lots of pit bulls, But only one is truely banned the American pit bull terrier or a American pit bull terrier cross. But we have muppets in charge that just throw them all in the same box. Staffordshire bull terriers, English bull terriers, Irish bull terrier, American bull dog, Boxer, Bull mastiff'etc by definition are Pit bulls and so are any cross's made by these breeds and they are legal. But that won't stop them being but down for being ID'd as American pit bull terriers. At the current way this dog law is at the minute.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> That's basically what i said at the end of my post.
> 
> There are lots of pit bulls, But only one is truely banned the American pit bull terrier or a American pit bull terrier cross. But we have muppets in charge that just throw them all in the same box. Staffordshire bull terriers, English bull terriers, Irish bull terrier, American bull dog, Boxer, Bull mastiff'etc by definition are Pit bulls and so are any cross's made by these breeds and they are legal. But that won't stop them being but down for being ID'd as American pit bull terriers. At the current way this dog law is at the minute.


Sorry, i jumped the gun, miss read it (because im annoyed with something, that something being downstairs slamming and banging about).


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing constructive to add apart from there's far too much extra 'T' going on in this thread. Pit bull. Leave the Pitt to the Brad.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Devi said:


> Sure, tell that to the owners featured here - In Memory
> Legal in this country is dependant on the mood of the judge on the day. It's wise not to take *any* risks.


I did, Picker: victory:.



Gazz said:


> Only American pit bull terriers are banned but the authorities don't know how to ID them.
> 
> But as people have said, It is not wise to put the word PIT in you dog ID.


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

Crikey! talk about condemning a dog before its even been seen by anyone. 

How often does a pure Stafford owner have someone approach them and ask if their dog is a Pitbull? It feels like almost every outing. Unfortunately our society all become 'experts' at a drop of a hat; whether that is on dog breeds, criminal law, snakes etc etc. When they become victim of anything, they suddenly become Inspector Morse! All they have to do is look at a Staffie and think BANNED DOG. This is half the reason why people often describe their dog as a Staffie/ Pit; it's almost become second nature. It's that scenario when you say "I have a Staffie" and someone says "What do they look like?" and you reply "the only way to describe it is to say they look similar to pitbulls"

This thread is almost like one of those situations where they haven't seen the dog but yet are experts about it being a BANNED breed.

There are 4 prohibited 'types' of dog in the UK:

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese tosa
Dogo Argentino
the Fila Brasileiro

In the UK, dangerous dogs are classified by “type”, not by breed. Therefore if you have a dog that shows physical characteristics of a banned breed, this will determine if it is classed as being a section 1 dog. Sucks to be honest, because I think APBT look lovely and they are used by law enforcement agencies in the US because they are easily trained. In the right hands, they're probably one of the best dogs out there.

Just because a dog is classed as a prohibited/ banned breed, doesn't mean that it is automatically taken away and destroyed. There are certain conditions when you can keep one, but that has to be determined by the court. 

There is so much publicity about certain dogs being destroyed, such as Staffies. This isn't because of the breed, it's because the incompetant owner wants one in the first place (as a status dog) but when they get bored with it, they disown it. Really sad.





Rach1 said:


> i also know that if your dog is siezed and you do go to court you have to prove it isn't a pitt bull type... and *given that you started this thread declaring to the world that it is..... you may find it hard*!


The proof is in the characteristics and not what you describe it as. In any event, even so called experts sometimes end up arguing against each other in courts. 



Rach1 said:


> Nobody agrees with this bit. It means that a Pit bull cross poodle is totally legal *unless they can prove parentage* (or if you're daft enough to tell people!), but a staff/lab is easily seized and pts.* It's nearly as stupid as deciding dangerous dogs based on breed alone!*


It's not in the parentage, it's in the characteristics of a dog. 

Likewise, they don't decide a dangerous dog based on breed alone.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Tds79 said:


> Do you think that all the dogs seized are bad behaved and owned by drug dealers ? 99% of those seized are well behaved, very much loved family members who belong to "sensible" owners. Its a very sad fact that these dogs dont have to do anything other than look a certain way to be seized. Sadly this is one of the many reasons so many people want the dda repealed as it is the innocent that suffer and it simply does not work.


That statement just makes me think of lennox...

SaveLennox.co.uk


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> That statement just makes me think of lennox...
> 
> SaveLennox.co.uk


I have been following lennox fight all the way and its heartbreaking. Sadly so many people think their dog is safe or that people like me blow it all out of proportion, it isnt the case, its real it happens and normally to families like lennoxs.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

moobazmoo said:


> Crikey! talk about condemning a dog before its even been seen by anyone.
> 
> How often does a pure Stafford owner have someone approach them and ask if their dog is a Pitbull?


Never, as ful pure bred staffords are far to small to be pits, 
the problem comes with staff x anything as you then get staff characteristics with size which brings them under the "type" description
IMHO breed legislation should apply to the opposite end of the leash


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> Do you think that all the dogs seized are bad behaved and owned by drug dealers ? 99% of those seized are well behaved, very much loved family members who belong to "sensible" owners. Its a very sad fact that these dogs dont have to do anything other than look a certain way to be seized. Sadly this is one of the many reasons so many people want the dda repealed as it is the innocent that suffer and it simply does not work.


No, but the chances of an elderly pure staffy being seized are pretty much 0. If the police tried to seize every staffy they saw i think there would a few more dogs in kennels... I know some pure ones do get seized wrongly but its very few considering the overall population of them in this country.

And with regards to 99% of those being seized belonging to "families", i know that too many family dogs do get taken completely wrongly, but i think far more dogs get taken off say, young men who strut round in evenings with their dog on the end of a chain. Its just that those "drug dealers" or "dog fighters" or "chavs" aren't going to kick up a fuss that their "loved pet" just got taken off them, especially as the probably have been sold it as an "illegal pit". Can't see those starting a legal battle or starting websites therefore getting publicity...


(Anyone who has worked in the kennels with seized dogs please feel free to correct me on that by the way...maybe its just the bristol police who would turn a blind eye to a lady walking an old staffy...)


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

I must show 5 of my family members who are police officers this thread... 






















Because they dont own cross breeds do they? noooo :whistling2:
But on a serous level i highly doubt shes a 50% Pit x 50% Staff i even doubt shes a 10% Pit x 90% Staff.. either way like said before its all about characteristics, so if your neighbours are :censor: they may get confiscated but i doubt it would happen anyways..

About all this banned dog stuff, most dont know this but you can legally own anyone of those dogs on that list here in the UK with the right reasons with permission from a court


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DanielF said:


> But on a serous level i highly doubt shes a 50% Pit x 50% Staff i even doubt shes a 10% Pit x 90% Staff.. either way like said before its all about characteristics, so if your neighbours are :censor: they may get confiscated but i doubt it would happen anyways..


Assuming you walk your dog every day for at least 30 mins, which is imo the bare minimum for a pit, cross or not, and you don't live 10 miles from the nearest road, then eventually someone is going to spot them, and if they look pit they can get reported. Thousands do each year, but you never think it's going to happen to you do you?


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Devi said:


> Assuming you walk your dog every day for at least 30 mins, which is imo the bare minimum for a pit, cross or not, and you don't live 10 miles from the nearest road, then eventually someone is going to spot them, and if they look pit they can get reported. Thousands do each year, but you never think it's going to happen to you do you?


Like i said it depends on the people around you.. but like i edited in you can also legally keep them with the right reasons of owning them


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

mrsphas said:


> Never, as ful pure bred staffords are far to small to be pits,


Not necessarily true mate. Staffies come in a variety of sizes. Go to any Staffie club and you'll see them of varying heights. Most of which will be KC registered


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

moobazmoo said:


> Not necessarily true mate. Staffies come in a variety of sizes. Go to any Staffie club and you'll see them of varying heights. Most of which will be KC registered


From KC standard -



> Size
> Desirable height at withers 36-41 cms (14 to 16 ins), these heights being related to the weights. Weight: dogs: 13-17 kgs (28-38 lbs); bitches 11-15.4 kgs.


That certainly doesn't appear to suggest a range of sizes.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread made me smile..your having a laugh


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

nice to know you find it so funny all the innocent dogs dying and the chance of your daughters dog being one of them.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

moobazmoo said:


> Not necessarily true mate. Staffies come in a variety of sizes. Go to any Staffie club and you'll see them of varying heights. Most of which will be KC registered


one] im not your mate, mate 

two] staffie standard as per the KC
Height
bitch 14-16 inches
male 14-16 inches 
weight
bitch 24-34lbs
male 28-37lb 







three] pitbull standard as per the AKC
A height of about 18 to 19 inches at shoulders for the male and 17 to 18 inches for the female is to be considered preferable. 
Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds.

so both standards, as per the KC of each country, go to show the staffy is considerably lighter and smaller than the APBT

estate staffies or staffie x anything are just psuedo pitbuills and may be subject to seizure due to be 'of type'

and remember that is the important bit, not whether your dog is or isnt an actual banned breed but whether it is 'of type' by the breed standard


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love how you find it so funny that your daughters puppies could be pts, as well as there mum and your daughter could be arrested. 
Not only is it these dogs in question, but there are thousands of innocent dogs being seized from loving family homes because idiots like you don't find it necessary to get a pitbull or pit types neutered/castrated and are still carrying on the pit type even though it has been made illegal! 
You mind find it funny, but my friend certainly didn't when she was stopped by police with her mastiff cross, thankfully it was all sorted there and then! but since then she has been so scared to take woody outside of the house, because of idiots that keep on breeding the pit type.


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

mrsphas said:


> *one] im not your mate, mate*
> 
> two] staffie standard as per the KC
> Height
> ...


He knows.. its what you call a figure of speech there was no need to be rude about it


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

DanielF said:


> He knows.. its what you call a figure of speech there was no need to be rude about it


i find being called mate incredibly condescending and rude
quid pro quo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mrsphas said:


> Never, as ful pure bred staffords are far to small to be pits,


Not strickly true, Yes staffordshire bull terriers have hight standed but that's why we have standeds coz differant sizes and builds'etc get thrown out of litters. dogs genetic history doesn't care about KC strandeds that's why they are bred for them standeds to keep them going. And it's made harder by differant judges have differant opinions what make a good staffordshire bull terrier. Coz there are two basic builds Staffordshire *BULL* terrier and Staffordshire bull *TERRIER*.

Both are adult males, Both are UK KC, Both are good pedigree.
But you can see a differance in there build, Note the leg hight'etc.

Staffordshire *BULL* terrier.









Staffordshire bull *TERRIER*.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

gazz said:


> Not strickly true, Yes staffordshire bull terriers have hight standed but that's why we have standeds coz differant sizes and builds'etc get thrown out of litters. dogs genetic history doesn't care about KC strandeds that's why they are bred for them standeds to keep them going. And it's made harder by differant judges have differant opinions what make a good staffordshire bull terrier. ]


Firstly it's Standards. Secondly there is no way a 14 inch high dog can give birth to a dog that grows to 30 inches, it's just not possible.
If idiots are breeding non standard staffs then of course they will end up with more non standard staffs. 
I could selectively breed a staff for 30 generations and have it looking like a collie, it would still be KC but it would not be a proper staff.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Devi said:


> What kind of chance do you think Mastiff/Akita pups are going to have? Why would you even consider that?


 Haven't you ever seen Rosanna's posts before??? :lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Haven't you ever seen Rosanna's posts before??? :lol2:


Hehe, after this thread I think I'm starting to understand!


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

gazz said:


> Not strickly true, Yes staffordshire bull terriers have hight standed but that's why we have standeds coz differant sizes and builds'etc get thrown out of litters. dogs genetic history doesn't care about KC strandeds that's why they are bred for them standeds to keep them going. And it's made harder by differant judges have differant opinions what make a good staffordshire bull terrier. Coz there are two basic builds Staffordshire *BULL* terrier and Staffordshire bull *TERRIER*.
> 
> Both are adult males, Both are UK KC, Both are good pedigree.
> But you can see a differance in there build, Note the leg hight'etc.
> ...



true, but the first is more likely to win best of breed
However as the weight isnt there, its still small compared to a true APBT or an APBT -a -like or estate staff [ staff xlab, staff x ambull, staff x boxer, staff x mastiff]

anyway back to the OP
describing any dog as having pit in it is plain stupid, 'accidently' breeding one is even worse
we can only hope these brindles, blue brindles and blues dont end up like this


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> An elderly staff behaving well and being walked by a sensible person has about as much chance of being siezed as Rosanna123 saying anything sensible... IE... NO chance.


:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Devi said:


> Secondly there is no way a 14 inch high dog can give birth to a dog that grows to 30 inches, it's just not possible.


Who said it would ?, Bitchs can be higher than 14 inch. If a staffordshire bull terrier is 1 inch over the KC standards, 
If authorities wish it can be taken. It's not can they prove it is, It's can you to prove it is not.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

oh here we go back to slagging me off again, oh well go ahead im used to it now and i really dont care, if you dont like my opionion then dont bother answering it, it is quite simple, and if you have this massive problem with me like a few of you seem to then once again dont bother answering


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

mrsphas said:


> true, but the first is more likely to win best of breed
> However as the weight isnt there, its still small compared to a true APBT or an APBT -a -like or estate staff [ staff xlab, staff x ambull, staff x boxer, staff x mastiff]
> 
> anyway back to the OP
> ...


oh dear you posted the pic....i did this in a thread last year, got labelled the antichrist for it


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

mrsphas said:


> one] im not your mate, mate
> 
> two] staffie standard as per the KC
> Height
> ...


Sorry about calling you 'mate'. Not meant to be offensive; just simply is an affectionate way of expressing friendship to someone, commonly heard in the English language. No offence was intended. 

The heights are desireable heights for show purposes and not strictly true proof of them NOT being Staffords. It's a KC thing. Just like if a stafford has a Dudley Nose or tri colour. Even though the dog is obviously a Stafford, it has marks that are not desireable to the KC. Doesn't mean they are not Stafford. Just means it doesn't fit into their criteria. It's the same about height. 

You could say its the same of GSD's with their back. You have show appearance and working dogs. Same breed, just different appearance.



DanielF said:


> He knows.. its what you call a figure of speech there was no need to be rude about it


Thanks mate :2thumb:



mrsphas said:


> i find being called mate incredibly condescending and rude
> quid pro quo


Like I said, it wasn't meant to offend but I do appologise if you was offended. : victory:


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

ami_j said:


> oh dear you posted the pic....i did this in a thread last year, got labelled the antichrist for it


:gasp:
I suppose its easier to ignore the truth if you dont see the evidence



> Sorry about calling you 'mate'. Not meant to be offensive; just simply is an affectionate way of expressing friendship to someone, commonly heard in the English language. No offence was intended.


sorry, as a rescuer and fosterer for large breeds, theres something about BSL and the DDA, combined with stupidity that could leave a dog in danger of being labelled as 'of type', that brings out the worse in me. Lets face it, there were no dogos or filas in the country when they were added to the list and if staff x can be confused with pits, by so called experts, how soon before white or fawn gt danes and x start to be seen as being 'of type'
I should be apologising to you:blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

moobazmoo said:


> Crikey! talk about condemning a dog before its even been seen by anyone.
> 
> How often does a pure Stafford owner have someone approach them and ask if their dog is a Pitbull? It feels like almost every outing. Unfortunately our society all become 'experts' at a drop of a hat; whether that is on dog breeds, criminal law, snakes etc etc. When they become victim of anything, they suddenly become Inspector Morse! All they have to do is look at a Staffie and think BANNED DOG. This is half the reason why people often describe their dog as a Staffie/ Pit; it's almost become second nature. It's that scenario when you say "I have a Staffie" and someone says "What do they look like?" and you reply "the only way to describe it is to say they look similar to pitbulls"
> 
> ...


 
*can i just state this ... this second quote is not mine... its been taken from someone else who quoted on my post...*
*just to clarify!*
*thanks.*


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mrsphas said:


> three] pitbull standard as per the AKC
> A height of about 18 to 19 inches at shoulders for the male and 17 to 18 inches for the female is to be considered preferable.



One nitpicky pedantic point....

American Pit Bull Terriers are not an AKC recognised breed.
You cannot *register* an APBT with the AKC. What you CAN register is an American Staffordshire Terrier - some of which are dual-registered with the UKC as APBTs.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think as is the case with most arguments on here some of the original point has been lost.
The dog in question should have been spayed and not been allowed to breed. All thats happened is there are now 9 puppies looking for homes in a world where too many staff pups are already abandoned.

i also think that whether the dog in question is a staff/pit/cross is also up for discussion but by starting the thread with the word PIT in it is asking for trouble.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I don't think anyone on here who cares about dogs and the damage the DDA is doing to family pet staffy crosses would argue that point! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

are you saying i actually made a good point?
WOW! yip yip!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's really rather like the situation with wolfdogs in certain parts of the 'States.

Where they're legislated against, if you have a dog you even *suspect* might be part _Canis lupus lupus_ ... and you want to KEEP having it ... you never ever give anyone any cause to believe it is anything other than, say, a cross involving husky or malamute. At the vet's it's a husky cross. On its dog licence it's a husky cross. And you never describe it using the word "wolf".

Same goes for APBT over here - even if you thought there might be pit bull in the family tree, if you want to safeguard your dog, if your dog's life means more to you than the status-dog name... it's a staffy cross.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i couldn't agree more.
the main OP of the thread really made a rod for their own back when they made the statement that the dog was staff/pit.

and as i've already said...

there are too many staff crosses anyway without more being added.
get the poor bitch spayed please...and avoid this costly mistake happening again.
and i mean costly on so so many levels!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Regardless of the breed PICCYS! i love puppy pictures!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

@ msphas - indeed the backlash shocked me still who cares about a few thousand dogs aslong as no ones feelings are hurt....


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

shiftylou said:


> Regardless of the breed PICCYS! i love puppy pictures!


If there's any question of a banned breed parentage then pictures could mean a death sentence.
Rather bad idea!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe but what if they arent pit crossed and just a staffy cross breed?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

the issue is that PIT dogs are seized on type not parentage.
so if your dog looks 'pit' then it could be seized.

also, starting a thread with the word 'pit' in the title doesn't help.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> also, starting a thread with the word 'pit' in the title doesn't help.


Agreed! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> Maybe but what if they arent pit crossed and just a staffy cross breed?


doesnt matter what breeds they actually are if they are of type,they will be seized if seen.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

OP word of advice get your thread closed and possibly deleted you never know what some people are like i have met some right grasses in my time and next time it's not a pit x staff it's a staffy x what ever breed is legal.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> Maybe but what if they arent pit crossed and just a staffy cross breed?


but the OP has blatantly stated they are in her opening post, where she describes the dam [her daughters dog] as a staffy/pit, so any trolls and lurkers could use that against her and, consequently, this forum for encouraging the breeding and showing of 'pit types' [remember 'type' being the operative word, not pit]


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Well it looks like some councils monitor this forum anyway so it's not just some nosey regular you need to worry about reporting you!
Read here for proof http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/666099-posting-open-forums.html


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

bbav said:


> Well it looks like some councils monitor this forum anyway so it's not just some nosey regular you need to worry about reporting you!
> Read here for proof http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/666099-posting-open-forums.html


nosey little shits.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

mrsphas said:


> but the OP has blatantly stated they are in her opening post, where she describes the dam [her daughters dog] as a staffy/pit, so any trolls and lurkers could use that against her and, consequently, this forum for encouraging the breeding and showing of 'pit types' [remember 'type' being the operative word, not pit]


 
Just to clarify, I can not believe that a thread regarding a pregnant dog of any breed regardless could go so far off thread!
I am a He, not a SHE.

I do NOT own the dog nor do I keep staffys or any other bull type dogs, in fact I Do NOT keep any dogs. 

I simply refered to my daughters dog as a staff/pit type dog, which in my ignorance I would personaly describe many bull crosses as being..Pit types..seems that the onus seems to be on the mere mention of pit, not the thread as intended. 

The the dog in question is legaly registered as a staffie cross type..to date the puppies genetics are unknown (accidents happen) However their is no possibility what so ever that the offspring are pitbull..I do not know of any one that keeps american pit bulls dogs!
The puppies there for will be diluted staffy crosses!.not pitbulls!

My daughter did not intentionaly breed the dog, in fact she had allready made arrangements to have the bitch spayed once she had come out of the phantom pregnancy..hey ho..hence the thread!


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

it isnt just councils its also police. But the op clearly doesnt care about this poor dog and nor does his daughter otherwise she would have not let this happen. I find it hard to believe that she never knew her dog was a banned type and it will just be the dog and puppies that suffer. People like the op make me sick tbh plenty of people have offered advice, i advised to contact dda watch and get legal advice but all he did was laugh !


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

jnr said:


> Just to clarify, I can not believe that a thread regarding a pregnant dog of any breed regardless could go so far off thread!
> I am a He, not a SHE.
> 
> I do NOT own the dog nor do I keep staffys or any other bull type dogs, in fact I Do NOT keep any dogs.
> ...





Tds79 said:


> it isnt just councils its also police. But the op clearly doesnt care about this poor dog and nor does his daughter otherwise she would have not let this happen. I find it hard to believe that she never knew her dog was a banned type and it will just be the dog and puppies that suffer. People like the op make me sick tbh plenty of people have offered advice, i advised to contact dda watch and get legal advice but all he did was laugh !


Read the above..duh!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

cross posts mate...
she was clearly typing whilst you posted.

and you need to read some of the above posts too.
pit's are not taken on their breeding alone but their type!
so if your dog looks that type it could be seized!

its the 'type' i.e. it looks pit like. unfair yes, happens yes!

thats the issues everyone is trying to make...your wording choice was poor at best... at worst you could have made a very big error of judgement!

type does and could include crosses... and dogs that are clearly NOT pit's have been PTS!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

jnr said:


> The the dog in question is legaly registered as a staffie cross type.


Where and why??

Random crosses do not get registered - registered with who?
The vets? - that counts for nothing


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> cross posts mate...
> she was clearly typing whilst you posted.
> 
> and you need to read some of the above posts too.
> ...


Yes I know what people are trying to say..in my interpretation as some one with limited knowledge of bull types.I would regard most bull type crosses as pit types...I have allready stated that the animal is a staffy cross, regarding type, she looks more like a staffy than most so called pedigree staffys on the street..If she had been regarded as a pitbull type I am sure the vet would have refused to register her & report her to the authorities as an illegal dog 3 years ago.
I have also stated that the police have never regarded the dog as an illegal animal either..in fact the only input by the police was for my daughter to be vigilant for theives, as she is a bitch .
Its a shame that their are a minority that do not read through threads properly before giving an opinion.

If you all want to continue swapping tittle tattle...feel free to make a fresh thread..As far as I am concerned this thread is out of context regarding the initial post..I should have amended the word pit for cross, it wont happen again..Enjoy


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmmm...
i think you have to understand that people on here get upset very easily and to be fair their issue is also with there being so many staff pups PTS/put in shelters etc that to see more born and unplanned is upsetting.
the dog should have been spayed years ago...then this would not have happened.

with reagrds to you saying people do not read posts before replying...what did you think was going to happen when you start a thread with the words 'pit' puppies and pregnancy in it?

you made this mistake albeit in error but you still made it. some people on here will accuse you of back-tracking now too i'm sure... it may have been wiser to state all this current info in the beginning...just a thought!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Yes I know what people are trying to say..in my interpretation as some one with limited knowledge of bull types.I would regard most bull type crosses as pit types...I have allready stated that the animal is a staffy cross, regarding type, she looks more like a staffy than most so called pedigree staffys on the street..If she had been regarded as a pitbull type I am sure the vet would have refused to register her & report her to the authorities as an illegal dog 3 years ago.


Have a look at Oscar here - DDA Watch
He had a lifelong medical condition and saw plenty of vets throughout his life, none of them ever reported him. He was seized and PTS under section one of the DDA.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Devi said:


> Have a look at Oscar here - DDA Watch
> He had a lifelong medical condition and saw plenty of vets throughout his life, none of them ever reported him. He was seized and PTS under section one of the DDA.


That made me sad, all the more reason not to post threads on various forums stating that you own or Possible own a Pit type or a Pitt as stated in the title of the thread.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

jnr said:


> Read the above..duh!


As stated it was posted at same time as yours. 
Ok i understand that you have limited knowledge but just to clear a few things up . . . . When you say a registered staff cross what do you mean? Also the vets will register any see a dog regardless of breed. Also it doesnt matter if police have seen here before, in the case of lennox he had been licenced with the council for years, it was a different dog walden that saw him and had him seized, so you see sadly it does not matter. 
With regards to accidents happen, yep they do but sadly its due to owners not be careful enough when the bitch is in season. I would still get your daughter to talk to dda watch, as imo every bull breed owner should should know their rights and be aware of what can happen.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jnr said:


> The the dog in question is legaly registered as a staffie cross type..to date the puppies genetics are unknown (accidents happen) However their is no possibility what so ever that the offspring are pitbull..I do not know of any one that keeps american pit bulls dogs!
> The puppies there for will be diluted staffy crosses!.not pitbulls!





jnr said:


> My daughter went to the vet yesterday with her beautiful blue brindle staffie/pit..


Anyone reading this thread will see the top post as 'backtracking'

If you knew the dog was a staffie cross why did you choose to tell everyone it was a staff/pit cross. What possible reason did you have to say that in the first place.

No doubt you would have still had problems with the fact that a cross staffy has had puppies when there are so many staffs and crosses in rescues, but the 'pit debate' and DDA wouldn't have occurred if you'd just called the dog a staffy cross in the first place.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> That made me sad, all the more reason not to post threads on various forums stating that you own or Possible own a Pit type or a Pitt as stated in the title of the thread.


Mac..what experience do you have of pitbull breeds & why does this thread bother you? 
Does your mum or dad keep staffys?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Anyone reading this thread will see the top post as 'backtracking'
> 
> If you knew the dog was a staffie cross why did you choose to tell everyone it was a staff/pit cross. What possible reason did you have to say that in the first place.
> 
> No doubt you would have still had problems with the fact that a cross staffy has had puppies when there are so many staffs and crosses in rescues, but the 'pit debate' and DDA wouldn't have occurred if you'd just called the dog a staffy cross in the first place.


Tbh since I dont even keep a dog, why would your, or others opinions really matter to me? What expertise do you actually have?
If you read the previous thread the explanation is quite clear


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Mac..what experience do you have of pitbull breeds & why does this thread bother you?
> Does your mum or dad keep staffys?


I worked for a year at a dog kennel and during that time they had alot of "Pit types" in the kennels. Im not sure why they were there but they were not in the kennels for a long period of time.

I have had a number of staffordshire bull terriers as pets and they are a great animals. 

This thread doesnt annoy me, its you that has said that your animals are PIT TYPES and even in the thread it says PIT not staff. Think about what your posting before you post and then you cant just go back on what you said, listen to some of the people posting rather than just ignore them!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Tbh since I dont even keep a dog, why would your, or others opinions really matter to me? r


Umm, because this dog, which you clearly care about, and her 9 puppies, might actually be killed because of your negligent words?
That not bother you?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> I worked for a year at a dog kennel and during that time they had alot of "Pit types" in the kennels. Im not sure why they were there but they were not in the kennels for a long period of time.
> 
> I have had a number of staffordshire bull terriers as pets and they are a great animals.
> 
> This thread doesnt annoy me, its you that has said that your animals are PIT TYPES and even in the thread it says PIT not staff. Think about what your posting before you post and then you cant just go back on what you said, listen to some of the people posting rather than just ignore them!


Was that after school or on weekends...I find it hard to believe you worked in a kennels for a year, dont you need to be 14 years old minimum to work..when did this happen Mac..hmmmm!


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Devi said:


> Umm, because this dog, which you clearly care about, and her 9 puppies, might actually be killed because of your negligent words?
> That not bother you?


Agreed, some people just dont think about what they are doing before its too late. Rather than ask about what he can do about the animals, here more cross posting and ignoring the main posts by the people who know alot on dog breeds and sensible people like you :2thumb:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Was that after school or on weekends...I find it hard to believe you worked in a kennels for a year, dont you need to be 14 years old minimum to work..when did this happen Mac..hmmmm!


Im almost 16, and with more common sense than you! Think before you post next time!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> Umm, because this dog, which you clearly care about, and her 9 puppies, might actually be killed because of your negligent words?
> That not bother you?


Hmmmm...I think not, are you the doggie police, or is that just your opinion?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

jnr,

I asked at the start of the thread what your daughters friends dog was.
I'm still interested to know as you have stated that the genetics of the pups are unknown although this 'friends' dog 'could be the only culprit' as you said.
If you know the indentity of the said dog I am presuming that the owner of the said dog has some idea as to what it is.

I'm presuming staff or staff x with blue in it's ancestry. As has been said blue is a recessive gene so therefore both parents must 'be' or carry blue to have blue pups!

Whether you inferrred the bitch was pit x or not the fact that yet another bull terrier type bitch has now given birth to a large litter is always going to cause havoc on this forum!
If these pups are from two bull terrier type parents without health tests and kc registration is only going to make it worse.

Myself I do pity you, your daughter and the pups not only for the preverial beating you are getting but also the fact that these pups are very unlikely to have homes for the entirety of their lives...I do hope that you get them the best homes you can and that at least some of them have a good life.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

whether they are pitbull types or not the poor things still dont have much of a chance,alot of bullbreeds born nowadays dont make it to three due to the amount shoved in rescue


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> Im almost 16, and with more common sense than you! Think before you post next time!


You havnt answered the question..when did you work in a kennel for a year...you didnt but as usual you have done wonders in your 15 years.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pit* Phantom pregnancy..NOT!
My daughter went to the vet yesterday with her beautiful blue brindle staffie/*pit*

This is your reply to sensible post made by other members:


jnr said:


> nonsense...


Pit types are not legal


jnr said:


> she is not an illegal breed..


Going back on posts.


jnr said:


> I didnt say the pups were staffie x pit bulls..any ways enjoy , It was a fantastic day today seeing the pups born : victory:



Think before you post!







jnr said:


> Hmmmm...I think not, are you the doggie police, or is that just your opinion?


Nobodys opinion counts when it comes to you does it bruce?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> a website that i found listing dogs avalibe in all rescues in britian. it was almost the same figures, which aint that many


Probably because the two dozen or so in each independently run shelter had to be euthanized.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> You havnt answered the question..when did you work in a kennel for a year...you didnt but as usual you have done wonders in your 15 years.


It have thought your 40-50 odd years would have brought you some common sence but clearly not.






ami_j said:


> whether they are pitbull types or not the poor things still dont have much of a chance,alot of bullbreeds born nowadays dont make it to three due to the amount shoved in rescue


Its a shame isnt it. dog owners should be more responsible. More soo if they think that there dog maybe a cross with an illegal breed. Then to go posting it on various public forums. Putting the dog and puppys at risk. Terrible!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

saxon said:


> jnr,
> 
> I asked at the start of the thread what your daughters friends dog was.
> I'm still interested to know as you have stated that the genetics of the pups are unknown although this 'friends' dog 'could be the only culprit' as you said.
> ...


Hey...this is only a forum..full of idiots only too prepared to give opinions, regardless of knowledge or experience..They might think their opinions matter but in the real world..They dont!! 

Regarding the pups, Thank you but they will all be rehomed to long term pet homes no problem, they are not being advertised for sale..most are allready spoken for allready..if you met mum you would understand why..she is a sweetie


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

southpython said:


> It have thought your 40-50 odd years would have brought you some common sence but clearly not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is a real shame  people risking their dogs cos they thinking having a "pit" makes them sound clever.as well as breeding more


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> it is a real shame  people risking their dogs cos they thinking having a "pit" makes them sound clever.as well as breeding more


I agree, you would think people would be more sensible. Clearly not. If you thought your dog was possibly an illegal dog you would make it so she could never have puppy and certainly not post onto 2 public forums to say that shes a PIT as stated in the thread. Certainly a shame


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr- theres tonnes of sweet staffy crosses,look at preloved people are having real trouble shifting pups to good homes.stats say at least half the litter will be dead by the age of three


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> jnr- theres tonnes of sweet staffy crosses,look at preloved people are having real trouble shifting pups to good homes.stats say at least half the litter will be dead by the age of three


Such a shame, at the kennel where i used to work they had alot of staffs and when you went round to clean and feed they would look at you with their cute eyes and you know that if they dont find a home at the end of the week or month they dont have much chance. It really upset me. 
When i was there i managed to find homes for 6 staffs that were on the list to go, various members of my family had them and they are doing great now


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> It have thought your 40-50 odd years would have brought you some common sence but clearly not.


Come on Mac, your trolling my threads trying to stir shit..when did you work in a kennels for a year..you were washing cars for pocket money last year..or are you lieing again?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Hmmmm...I think not, are you the doggie police, or is that just your opinion?


It's legal fact. Why don't you understand that? Do we need to repost the law again?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwwww  it would utterly break my heart to see,its bad enough that it happens. as soon as we are ready for another dog i wanna go down the pound and give a dog a second chance


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Come on Mac, your trolling my threads trying to stir shit..when did you work in a kennels for a year..you were washing cars for pocket money last year..or are you lieing again?


Your the one who made this, put your dogs in danger and are now cross posting. Listen to the others and then you can learn and thing or two.
Get off your high horse and listen to a few others, yeah?!

Dont even get my started on saying things that are not true or wont happen with you.



Devi said:


> It's legal fact. Why don't you understand that? Do we need to repost the law again?


No matter how many times we re-post things, he wont listen.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> jnr- theres tonnes of sweet staffy crosses,look at preloved people are having real trouble shifting pups to good homes.stats say at least half the litter will be dead by the age of three


Yes, as their are also tonnes of cross, pedigree breeds purchased & neglected, abandoned, handed in to the rspca, dog pounds every year..its not just a sweet staffy x problem..if the threads shifting down this track, the same can be said for the thousands of reptiles/exotics sold, traded, abandoned, neglected every year..including the thousands of keepers on this forum that change species willy nilly on a whim..lets not forget all other species of animals sold in the pet trade


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> awwwww  it would utterly break my heart to see,its bad enough that it happens. as soon as we are ready for another dog i wanna go down the pound and give a dog a second chance


it did, i cant look at the website where it says that they only have a week before being put to sleep, really upsets me.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr- not as many as staffys and staffy crosses. dont pass the buck just cos there are other dogs in rescue theres nothing but irresppnsibility here

mc- i looked there ended up pleading for them all but it wouldnt of been fair on casey he was starting to get ill


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> jnr- not as many as staffys and staffy crosses. dont pass the buck just cos there are other dogs in rescue theres nothing but irresppnsibility here
> 
> mc- i looked there ended up pleading for them all but it wouldnt of been fair on casey he was starting to get ill


Agreed, it doesnt help to add to the problem. Takeing responcibility is what bruce isnt good at sadly. Blame everyone else as usual.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> Your the one who made this, put your dogs in danger and are now cross posting. Listen to the others and then you can learn and thing or two.
> Get off your high horse and listen to a few others, yeah?!
> 
> Dont even get my started on saying things that are not true or wont happen with you.
> ...


Get it through your head..if you think that I would listen to a little kid, giving his opinions on things he knows nothing about..dream on little boy, when you have experience on the topics you engage in..maybe..HELLO!!! I dont have a dog!


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

jnr said:


> Yes, as their are also tonnes of cross, pedigree breeds purchased & neglected, abandoned, handed in to the rspca, dog pounds every year..its not just a sweet staffy x problem..if the threads shifting down this track, the same can be said for the thousands of reptiles/exotics sold, traded, abandoned, neglected every year..including the thousands of keepers on this forum that change species willy nilly on this forum


What utter tripe!!

It's a fact that there are far more staffy/staffy crosses looking for a home than any other breed!

Just looking at my local dog rescue Welcome - dogsos 13 pages of dogs needing homes the vast majority are staffies or or staffy crosses!!


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Get it through your head..if you think that I would listen to a little kid, giving his opinions on things he knows nothing about..dream on little boy, when you have experience on the topics you engage in..maybe


Im 16 you stupid man, you dont listen to anyone thats why your in this mess, Buck your ideas up. But in this case its too late. Think before you act!

Cross posting and all, stupid. Listen to people for once! You never seem to be able to do that!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> jnr- not as many as staffys and staffy crosses. Dont pass the buck just cos there are other dogs in rescue theres nothing but irresppnsibility here
> 
> mc- i looked there ended up pleading for them all but it wouldnt of been fair on casey he was starting to get ill


i do not own a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> i do not own a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol no need to shout brucey. didnt said you owned it i said you were irresponsible calling it a pit and your daughters irresponsible for breeding her.theres a mismate jab for a reason


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> lol no need to shout brucey. didnt said you owned it i said you were irresponsible calling it a pit and your daughters irresponsible for breeding her.theres a mismate jab for a reason


He doesnt seem to understand anything, he thinks that saying he doesnt own the dog and moving the responcibility to his sister makes it all okay. *Newsflash* it doesnt, you were irrisponcible calling it a pit and stupid for cross posting. But its never your fault is it? No


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> lol no need to shout brucey. didnt said you owned it i said you were irresponsible calling it a pit and your daughters irresponsible for breeding her.theres a mismate jab for a reason


THE DOG WAS'NT PREGNANT..WHY WOULD YOU GIVE A DOG THAT WAS NOT PREGNANT A MISMATE..HELLO..READ THE FIRST POST..Get on with it kiddies :2thumb:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> .Get on with it kiddies :2thumb:


Your more of a child on this thread. Infact, you are. Your using you Sons account so we can all take the blame from Bruce and blame it on someone else now.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> THE DOG WAS'NT PREGNANT..WHY WOULD YOU GIVE A DOG THAT WAS NOT PREGNANT A MISMATE..HELLO..READ THE FIRST POST..Get on with it kiddies :2thumb:


you give the mismate jab as soon as mating is seen surely if your daughter knew she was around an entire male there was chance of pregnancy or didnt you teach her about the birds and the bees.and not pregnant?id get a new vet


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> THE DOG WAS'NT PREGNANT..WHY WOULD YOU GIVE A DOG THAT WAS NOT PREGNANT A MISMATE..HELLO..READ THE FIRST POST..Get on with it kiddies :2thumb:


When you realised it had mated with another dog while in season? Mismate is given well before a pregnancy can be confirmed.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jnr said:


> Tbh since I dont even keep a dog, why would your, or others opinions really matter to me? *What expertise do you actually have?*
> If you read the previous thread the explanation is quite clear


A lot more than you it would seem! People who are voicing the opinions that you are against are doing so because they care about the sad state of affairs that is happening every single day in Britain with the thousands of Staffy-type dogs. If people cared about dogs, they wouldn't be breeding such breeds.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> He doesnt seem to understand anything, he thinks that saying he doesnt own the dog and moving the responcibility to his sister makes it all okay. *Newsflash* it doesnt, you were irrisponcible calling it a pit and stupid for cross posting. But its never your fault is it? No


NEWSFLASH!!! Sister doesnt have aq dog either..neither do I... I didnt breed the dog..Called it a Staff/pit rather than Staff/ x...Sue me :gasp:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> A lot more than you it would seem! People who are voicing the opinions that you are against are doing so because they care about the sad state of affairs that is happening every single day in Britain with the thousands of Staffy-type dogs. If people cared about dogs, they wouldn't be breeding such breeds.


State your qualifications ! BREEDS SUCH AS..Staff crosses?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> NEWSFLASH!!! Sister doesnt have aq dog either..neither do I... I didnt breed the dog..Called it a Staff/pit rather than Staff/ x...Sue me :gasp:


Newsflash, listen to people and get your head out of your arse you sad pathetic man.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> State your qualifications ! BREEDS SUCH AS?


So everyone has to have qualifications to talk to you then? or give advice?

Even if the person was qualified you still wouldnt listen!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> State your qualifications !


are you for real  what are yours then?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> When you realised it had mated with another dog while in season? Mismate is given well before a pregnancy can be confirmed.


Your obviously thick..Phantom pregnancy NOT!


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Your obviously thick..Phantom pregnancy NOT!


The only THICK person round here is you. Posting that you have a Banned dog on a public reptile forum. Clever person you are! Maybe any drug dealers should post and tell everyone so that the Authoritys can deal with them.........


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Your obviously thick..Phantom pregnancy NOT!


Often people start namecalling when they realise they are wrong. Sad state of affairs.
Do you understand what a mismate is?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> are you for real  what are yours then?


Yes I am serious, whats your formal qualifications?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jnr said:


> State your qualifications ! BREEDS SUCH AS..Staff crosses?


My qualifications? Well I've worked with animals for the last 8 years, career-wise. That was after spending 3 years studying animal care at college, where I also spent time doing work experience. One of my work experience placements was at my local RSPCA shelter, where there were more Staffy corsses than any other dog, & that was between 1999 & 2001, & it s fact that the situation is far worse nowadays!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> Your obviously thick..Phantom pregnancy NOT!


your the thick one it seems she should of had the jab before any symptoms so within a few days of mating. hopefully poor dog wont get caught again


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> Often people start namecalling when they realise they are wrong. Sad state of affairs.
> Do you understand what a mismate is?


Im not name calling..the first post explains the dogs predicament..why would you administer mis mate if the animal was diagnosed as having a phantom pregnancy..must be straight after the phantom pairing that never took place, or may be you missed the point where I stated the bitch could only have got pregnant while my daughter was on holiday & she was being cared for elsewhere


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> Yes I am serious, whats your formal qualifications?


ok as well as pretty much life long experience caring for a wide range of animals,work experience in five different animal sectors,a DMM at btec national diploma animal management,a decent hamstery and research and raising awareness into the DDA. enough for your respect sir?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> your the thick one it seems she should of had the jab before any symptoms so within a few days of mating. hopefully poor dog wont get caught again


GUESS YOU DIDNT READ THE THREAD EITHER :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> GUESS YOU DIDNT READ THE THREAD EITHER :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You stupid person, you asked for these nice peoples qualifications and then when they have posted them. You IGNORE their posts.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> GUESS YOU DIDNT READ THE THREAD EITHER :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so your daughter left an entire bitch somewhere where there was an entire dog when she was due in season...that apple didnt fall far from the tree did it


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i havent read the last 4 pages of this but all i can say is that if most of you had your way then no one would breed any dogs, everything has to be done your way or you have a go over it, oh and it is only the people who are already breeds/keepers of animals who should have them, well that is the way it all sounds to me, and how it has been put to me in all my past threads


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Im not name calling..the first post explains the dogs predicament..why would you administer mis mate if the animal was diagnosed as having a phantom pregnancy..must be straight after the phantom pairing that never took place, or may be you missed the point where I stated the bitch could only have got pregnant while my daughter was on holiday & she was being cared for elsewhere


She knowingly boarded it with a random male who was unneutered while in season and had no clue that there was a danger of pregnancy? How can she not know that by her age?
If this is true then it was clearly a planned pregnancy unless you believe your daughter to be unaware of basic biology.
As for a pairing never taking place, I think you need a lesson in basic biology yourself!


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

jnr said:


> Hey...this is only a forum..full of idiots only too prepared to give opinions, regardless of knowledge or experience..They might think their opinions matter but in the real world..They dont!!


you know something, if someone reading this 'forum full of idiots' decides to go to the police or dog warden and report it, and your daughter ,due to your stupidity in calling the dog a staff/pit, instead of a staff x 
guess what
it then matters in the real world

there is a word for people like you, it starts with f and ends with wit, i cant use it on a public access forum used by minors, but im sure with your vast intelligence you can work it out for yourself [or not]
and id also be praying this doesnt come back to bite your daughter in the butt, cos if i was her i'd never forgive you

Id also be interested to know why despite previous phantoms your daughter didnt get her dog spayed? Its the first thing any vet would have been recommending it to stop the phantoms 
mind you i doubt any trained vet would diagnose a phantom 24hrs before giving birth,[as in OP] as you can SEE the pups moving when its a small liltter, let alone a litter of 10, even if only 9 were alive


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> ok as well as pretty much life long experience caring for a wide range of animals,work experience in five different animal sectors,a DMM at btec national diploma animal management,a decent hamstery and research and raising awareness into the DDA. enough for your respect sir?


No a btec national diploma is not a degree, you havnt mentioned the 5 different animal sectors your qualified in..Do you have a degree in genetics? you can obviously pinpoint a pit type breeds by reading alone..AMAZING..how clever, even with out having had sight of the animal concerned, you can condemn it as an illegal breed :whistling2:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> i havent read the last 4 pages of this but all i can say is that if most of you had your way then no one would breed any dogs, everything has to be done your way or you have a go over it, oh and it is only the people who are already breeds/keepers of animals who should have them, well that is the way it all sounds to me, and how it has been put to me in all my past threads


Rosanna we are not saying this. If you want to breed your dog/Dogs you can. 

What we are getting at is that the OP called the dog/s PIT BULL on this thread and another thread on another forum. 

If you have an illegal dog, would you post on an open forum? 

I would imagine you are a sensible animal owner, and would you let a female that was in HEAT around male dogs when the female may be an illegal dog?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> No a btec national diploma is not a degree, you havnt mentioned the 5 different animal sectors your qualified in..Do you have a degree in genetics? you can obviously pinpoint a pit type breeds by reading alone..AMAZING..how clever, even with out having had sight of the animal concerned, you can condemn it as an illegal breed :whistling2:


YOU NAMED THE DOG A PIT, NOBODY ELSE. YOU. 

Do you have a Degree for animal genetics? As you called the dog a PIT. Nah but everyone else does dont they.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> i havent read the last 4 pages of this but all i can say is that if most of you had your way then no one would breed any dogs, everything has to be done your way or you have a go over it, oh and it is only the people who are already breeds/keepers of animals who should have them, well that is the way it all sounds to me, and how it has been put to me in all my past threads


Bull-plop! I am against the breeding of Staffy types as there are far too many of them in desperate need of homes already, & their lives are a ticking clock, when the alarm sounds, they are put to sleep (killed by an injection - makes it sound more realistic!). The world does not need any more staffy crosses! I breed Smooth-Coat Chihuahuas, so I am therefore not against the breeding of all dogs, just the ones that there are way too many unwanted ones already out there. 

Your past threads have all ended up in you spitting the dummy, mainly because you post crap!


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> i havent read the last 4 pages of this but all i can say is that if most of you had your way then no one would breed any dogs, everything has to be done your way or you have a go over it, oh and it is only the people who are already breeds/keepers of animals who should have them, well that is the way it all sounds to me, and how it has been put to me in all my past threads


no, your mistaking castigation of foolishness and sheer stupidity, as anti breeding
good responsible breeders, are a whole different kettle of fish 
and dont even get me started on akita x mastiff [rottie?] we've just had a shed load of those in, all with parvo, costing us a fortune 
now everyone and their sister [daughter] has staffx and pit-a-likes, these are the new breed of estate dog, along with the mal x and husky x 'wolf-a-likes'


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> i havent read the last 4 pages of this but all i can say is that if most of you had your way then no one would breed any dogs, everything has to be done your way or you have a go over it, oh and it is only the people who are already breeds/keepers of animals who should have them, well that is the way it all sounds to me, and how it has been put to me in all my past threads


no roseanna people dont like people breeding sick animals or breeds that theres already tonnes of,surely you have the sense to see that


jnr said:


> No a btec national diploma is not a degree, you havnt mentioned the 5 different animal sectors your qualified in..Do you have a degree in genetics? you can obviously pinpoint a pit type breeds by reading alone..AMAZING..how clever, even with out having had sight of the animal concerned, you can condemn it as an illegal breed :whistling2:


no such thing as a banned "breed" its a banned type...and i didnt need to say itwas that YOU did that. I never said i had a degree and yes as it happens i know a nice bit about genetics as it happens. what degree did you get then?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

If I can just mention, I think Rosannas post was attention seeking, seeing as she posted that she's not actually read the other posts.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> My qualifications? Well I've worked with animals for the last 8 years, career-wise. That was after spending 3 years studying animal care at college, where I also spent time doing work experience. One of my work experience placements was at my local RSPCA shelter, where there were more Staffy corsses than any other dog, & that was between 1999 & 2001, & it s fact that the situation is far worse nowadays!


So you have no real qualifications regarding the topic, other than you worked unpaid at your local rspca shelter..after your 3 years at college did you obtain a degree? NO!
I worked in a zoo for two years..doesnt make me a zoologist


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Devi said:


> If I can just mention, I think Rosannas post was attention seeking, seeing as she posted that she's not actually read the other posts.


arent they all :whistling2:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

oh really, i post crap well sorry, but when i say i am going to open a pet shop i get aload of crap over that due to the animals i wanted to sell. when i say i am going to breed my dog i get aload of crap over that as well


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> oh really, i post crap well sorry, but when i say i am going to open a pet shop i get aload of crap over that due to the animals i wanted to sell. *when i say i am going to breed my dog i get aload of crap over that as well*


cos hes an untested cross bred rescue thats just come down with a stroke...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> arent they all :whistling2:


Bruce being the biggest one!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i will never sell a sick animal, all my animals that i keep and sell are kept in the best health, with all nessacery injections ect. whatever my animals need they get. and as i said back then i do not know if he was tested as i have only had him since he was about 9 months old, i dont know what went on before hand. yes he has just had a stroke and so all breeding plans have gone on hold. strokes are not genetic, since the stroke we have now totally replanned him excirce, diet ect


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> oh really, i post crap well sorry, but when i say i am going to open a pet shop i get aload of crap over that due to the animals i wanted to sell. when i say i am going to breed my dog i get aload of crap over that as well


if you were breeding responsibly then you wouldnt
however wanting to deliberately breed yet another molloser breed x, using a dog that has had a stroke so already showing instabillity
then yep crap will fly in your direction


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jnr said:


> So you have no real qualifications regarding the topic, other than you worked unpaid at your local rspca shelter..after your 3 years at college did you obtain a degree? NO!
> I worked in a zoo for two years..doesnt make me a zoologist


There are no qualifications about illegal dogs, so far as I know :whistling2:

I do not have a degree, but I do not need one. I need a degree like the world needs more Staffy crosses! Also, zoologists do not work in zoos.........:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> So you have no real qualifications regarding the topic, other than you worked unpaid at your local rspca shelter..after your 3 years at college did you obtain a degree? NO!
> I worked in a zoo for two years..doesnt make me a zoologist


What does a degree do? Magically make you an expert? I've just acheived my second degree as an older student, but I wouldn't say I'm an expert in that topic because I don't have the *experience* to back it up.
You seem to be upset that half the people on this thread have more experience than you do. However, if you listened to them for a minute you might learn something!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> no roseanna people dont like people breeding sick animals or breeds that theres already tonnes of,surely you have the sense to see that
> Thats crap..its your opinion only
> 
> no such thing as a banned "breed" its a banned type...and i didnt need to say itwas that YOU did that. I never said i had a degree and yes as it happens i know a nice bit about genetics as it happens. what degree did you get then?


I have not claimed to have expertise in bull breeds, quite the contrary.. you know it all, when in reality you know nothing..just another rfuk warrior :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> oh really, i post crap well sorry, but when i say i am going to open a pet shop i get aload of crap over that due to the animals i wanted to sell. when i say i am going to breed my dog i get aload of crap over that as well


You got stick about the pet shop lark as you were going to obtain livestock from places like Simon's Rodents, even after being told numerous times that they are not the places to get healthy animals from!!! BTW, its May in a couple of weeks - whens the pet shop opening? :lol2:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> I have not claimed to have expertise in bull breeds, quite the contrary.. you know it all, when in reality you know nothing..just another rfuk warrior :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ever tried talking anything other than Bulls***?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

well as you havent kept up to date, i am doing aloads of college courses and voluntary work first now so in 5 years time i will send you a message so that you can come and visit my shop ok. and i also said that i was not going to buy from them places due to being told all this and so i am finding local breeders. try getting your facts striaght before giving me crap ok


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> so that you can come and visit my shop ok.


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> I have not claimed to have expertise in bull breeds, quite the contrary.. you know it all, when in reality you know nothing..just another rfuk warrior :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i know nothing about bullbreeds eh? no expertise? will reply to this when i have finished laughing :lol2:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> What does a degree do? Magically make you an expert? I've just acheived my second degree as an older student, but I wouldn't say I'm an expert in that topic because I don't have the *experience* to back it up.
> You seem to be upset that half the people on this thread have more experience than you do. However, if you listened to them for a minute you might learn something!


Well as you have allready stated..you dont have the experience to back it up..why comment..ooops just another that cant help them selfs drivell!
I am not upset about any thing..I have 50 years experience of many different dog breeds, however not bull breeds...I doubt very much that I am ever going to learn anything from opinionated idiots that can not be bothered to keep the thread on the original topic, never mind read individual posts


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> well as you havent kept up to date, i am doing aloads of college courses and voluntary work first now so in 5 years time i will send you a message so that you can come and visit my shop ok. and i also said that i was not going to buy from them places due to being told all this and so i am finding local breeders. try getting your facts striaght before giving me crap ok


Why don't you open a Roundabout Zoo? Find a nice roundabout on a busy road, get yourself a chimpanzee, a goat & a pig, then charge people to drive round & have a look.....

















:lol2:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Why don't you open a Roundabout Zoo? Find a nice roundabout on a busy road, get yourself a chimpanzee, a goat & a pig, then charge people to drive round & have a look.....


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> I am not upset about any thing..I have 50 years experience of many different dog breeds, however not bull breeds..


50 years experience in dogs yet you don't know what a mismate is, how to prevent unwanted pregnancy, what a pit bull type dog is or how to identify breeds? 
What was your experience with? Stuffed toys?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

do you have any idea how rediculous you sound, you think your really funny, well sorry to tell you this but your not


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> do you have any idea how rediculous you sound, you think your really funny, well sorry to tell you this but your not


no roseanna nine more bullbreed cross pups needing homes aint funny either.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> do you have any idea how rediculous you sound, you think your really funny, well sorry to tell you this but your not


I beg to differ! :roll2:


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Devi said:


> 50 years experience in dogs yet you don't know what a mismate is, how to prevent unwanted pregnancy, what a pit bull type dog is or how to identify breeds?
> What was your experience with? Stuffed toys?


Its ironic isnt it? 50 years in keeping dogs and he posts a thread with a title like this.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

jnr said:


> Well as you have allready stated..you dont have the experience to back it up..why comment..ooops just another that cant help them selfs drivell!
> I am not upset about any thing..I have 50 years experience of many different dog breeds, however not bull breeds...I doubt very much that I am ever going to learn anything from opinionated idiots that can not be bothered to keep the thread on the original topic, never mind read individual posts


if your so dismissive of those who cant keep on topic or have no experience of pbullbreeds
how about answering those that are doing so and do
its easier to ignore us and nitpick the posts you find 'easier' [no disrespect people]than answer isnt it, 
after all, as the saying goes
its betterto keep quiet and be thought a fool, than open ones mouth and be proved one


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no roseanna nine more bullbreed cross pups needing homes aint funny either.


Damn!, annoying aint it! 

You want a chat later on the Off topic thread? Should be on there for a fair few hours tonight  x


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Devi said:


> 50 years experience in dogs yet you don't know what a mismate is, how to prevent unwanted pregnancy, what a pit bull type dog is or how to identify breeds?
> What was your experience with? Stuffed toys?


Working dogs..still not answered how to prevent a phantom pregnancy??? please do tell:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> do you have any idea how rediculous you sound, you think your really funny, well sorry to tell you this but your not


yep he is, you just dont appreciate his wit


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

mrsphas said:


> if your so dismissive of those who cant keep on topic or have no experience of pbullbreeds
> how about answering those that are doing so and do
> its easier to ignore us and nitpick the posts you find 'easier' [no disrespect people]than answer isnt it,
> after all, as the saying goes
> its betterto keep quiet and be thought a fool, than open ones mouth and be proved one


Thats the soundest advice you have given so far..why dont you take it..wouldnt it be simler to learn to read individual posts?


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

jnr said:


> Working dogs..still not answered how to prevent a phantom pregnancy??? please do tell:Na_Na_Na_Na:


easy
SPAY THE DOG!!!!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

jnr said:


> Working dogs..still not answered how to prevent a phantom pregnancy??? please do tell:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Phantom pregnancy is the symptoms of pregnancy in a non-pregnant dog, since the dog had puppies then I think even you would realise that it's not a phantom pregnancy but an actual one.
You prevent pregnancy by not mating your dogs. Too complicated for you?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

all dog breeds end up in rescue centers for one reason or another, and many end up being PTS, i understand that alot of the bull breeds end up there but this is only due to people not finding out about the dogs they are takeing on, and kids, sorry young people getting dogs who only have a dog until it does 1 thing wrong say poo in the house and then get rid of it, unforuantly i know someone like this. i helped her get a rottie as she has always wanted one, he was a lovely dog and with a litlle trained would have been brill, but within a week she had got rid of him and so i will never help her get another dog again


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

ok well i have worked with various dog rescues and also worked with various kennels that deal with banned breeds. Not that any of this matters the true is your daughter messed up big time. You messed up by saying she has a dog with pit in. People have tried helping and have been laughed at and in honestly you have acted like a baby throwing their toys out the pram. You have been asked questions which you have avoided and honestly some of what you say just doesnt make sense. 
My advice . . . . Not that you will listen is to get yourself familiar with the dda act and also how shocking the law is and that just what danger your daughters dog is in.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

jnr said:


> Thats the soundest advice you have given so far..why dont you take it..wouldnt it be simler to learn to read individual posts?


I have read every single post, and noticed that evey single similAr post you have pointedly ignored
just kept on with the personal bashing


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> Its ironic isnt it? 50 years in keeping dogs and he posts a thread with a title like this.


Not half as ironic as a boy 15 years not quite out of his nappies trying to big it up..get yourself a boy/girl friend & get off the computer, its not healthy..my wee boys only 13 Mac..he has lots of girfriends/friends in the real word..much healthier


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> all dog breeds end up in rescue centers for one reason or another, and many end up being PTS, i understand that alot of the bull breeds end up there but this is only due to people not finding out about the dogs they are takeing on, and kids, sorry young people getting dogs who only have a dog until it does 1 thing wrong say poo in the house and then get rid of it, unforuantly i know someone like this. i helped her get a rottie as she has always wanted one, he was a lovely dog and with a litlle trained would have been brill, but within a week she had got rid of him and so i will never help her get another dog again


I cant think of many Chihuahuas that ended up in rescue & put to sleep! Or Boston Terriers! Or French Bulldogs! Or Italian Greyhounds! Or....... :whistling2:

Bless


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

mrsphas said:


> I have read every single post, and noticed that evey single similAr post you have pointedly ignored
> just kept on with the personal bashing


Sorry..dont quite understand what your saying..I have been ignoring most posts, seems to be a wee clique just repeating yourselfs..its so funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the dogs that you dont relly see in rescues are the ones worth loads of money i.g british bull dogs


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I cant think of many Chihuahuas that ended up in rescue & put to sleep! Or Boston Terriers! Or French Bulldogs! Or Italian Greyhounds! Or....... :whistling2:
> 
> Bless


so far ive been so onside, 
but i do have to point out that there are specific breed rescues for all of those and every dog upto and including great danes
look on dogsblog and dogpages, preloved, craiglist etc
no breed is immune to human stupidity, its not just a staffy/bullbreed problem, its irresponsible breeders out for a quick buck and idiots who dont get their dogs spayed/neutered
Again,good responsible breeders are not included as not only do they already have waiting lists, they make their prospective owners jump through hoops, insist on contracts and give lifelong backup and takeback, so keep their dogs OUT of rescues


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

southpython said:


> Damn!, annoying aint it!
> 
> You want a chat later on the Off topic thread? Should be on there for a fair few hours tonight  x


yup


mrsphas said:


> easy
> SPAY THE DOG!!!!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


as simple as that...


Devi said:


> Phantom pregnancy is the symptoms of pregnancy in a non-pregnant dog, since the dog had puppies then I think even you would realise that it's not a phantom pregnancy but an actual one.
> You prevent pregnancy by not mating your dogs. Too complicated for you?


obviously 


jnr said:


> Not half as ironic as a boy 15 years not quite out of his nappies trying to big it up..get yourself a boy/girl friend & get off the computer, its not healthy..my wee boys only 13 Mac..he has lots of girfriends/friends in the real word..much healthier


hes not 15:lol2: if your going to resort to personal insults at least make them correct


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Not half as ironic as a boy 15 years not quite out of his nappies trying to big it up..get yourself a boy/girl friend & get off the computer, its not healthy..my wee boys only 13 Mac..he has lots of girfriends/friends in the real word..much healthier


Bruce im going now. You dont know the reasons why i am or Was unable to leave the house often and "Get a life" as maybe you would put it. I am now dealing with this and i have got myself a Partner and right now, im out of the house more and am dealing with things better.

Your son sounds like a nice guy, but he doesnt have to deal with the things that i have to deal with which makes life much harder.

I didnt want it to get like this but it has. And when it starts getting too personal, i think its not fair and its best to leave it when that happens.

I wish the best of luck to the mum and the puppys. 


Out.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> Sorry..dont quite understand what your saying..I have been ignoring most posts, seems to be a wee clique just repeating yourselfs..its so funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so your saying we arent reading your posts.....


rosanna123 said:


> the dogs that you dont relly see in rescues are the ones worth loads of money i.g british bull dogs


nonsense , theres a bulldog rescue, expensive breeds such as bulldogs, bull terriers, sharpeis, danes etc end up in rescue too


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I honestly think your the most rude and horrible person i have come across on here. You and your daughter clearly dont care about the poor dog or the puppies other wise you would be taking everyones advice on board. You talk out your arse and i find it laughable how little you actually know and then try to question other peoples knowledge ! I prey you and your daughter never get another dog and i feel so sorry for the bitch being around people who clearly know nothing about her breed. I hate to think what the future holds for the poor dog and puppies.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Tds79 said:


> ok well i have worked with various dog rescues and also worked with various kennels that deal with banned breeds. Not that any of this matters the true is your daughter messed up big time. You messed up by saying she has a dog with pit in. People have tried helping and have been laughed at and in honestly you have acted like a baby throwing their toys out the pram. You have been asked questions which you have avoided and honestly some of what you say just doesnt make sense.
> My advice . . . . Not that you will listen is to get yourself familiar with the dda act and also how shocking the law is and that just what danger your daughters dog is in.


No my daughter has not messed up in the least, for the umteenth time..my daughter was not aware she was pregnant..what dont you understand?

I referred to the anImal as a staff pit..my mistake not my daughters, as the mere mention of pit obviously brings the numties out..I should have said staff cross..thats UNDERSTOOD!! amen


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

how long was your daughter on holiday for ?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Tds79 said:


> I honestly think your the most rude and horrible person i have come across on here. You and your daughter clearly dont care about the poor dog or the puppies other wise you would be taking everyones advice on board. You talk out your arse and i find it laughable how little you actually know and then try to question other peoples knowledge ! I prey you and your daughter never get another dog and i feel so sorry for the bitch being around people who clearly know nothing about her breed. I hate to think what the future holds for the poor dog and puppies.


boooooohooooooooo....I..I...I..I..I...I.........I couldnt give a toss what you think..you & many of the others are the only ones talking out your arses..The forum is inundated with would be experts attention seeking regardless of the topic..nothing unusual on this thread then..you clowns expect people to sit back & listen to your crap..


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> boooooohooooooooo....I..I...I..I..I...I.........I couldnt give a toss what you think..you & many of the others are the only ones talking out your arses..The forum is inundated with would be experts attention seeking regardless of the topic..nothing unusual on this thread then..you clowns expect people to sit back & listen to your crap..


if its so bad, leave? dont reckon you would be missed


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

jnr said:


> No my daughter has not messed up in the least, for the umteenth time..my daughter was not aware she was pregnant..what dont you understand?
> 
> I referred to the anImal as a staff pit..my mistake not my daughters, as the mere mention of pit obviously brings the numties out..I should have said staff cross..thats UNDERSTOOD!! amen


well i dont understand how a *trained* vet would not know a belly full of pups, 24 hours before whelping, from a phantom
i dont understand why your daughter didnt get the X BREED spayed after the first phantom, as any* trained* vet wouldve advised
i dont understand why, if her dog was with an entire dog during a heat , even if she wasnt there she didnt use mis mate as a precaution or get the dog spayed as soon as she was made aware of even the merest hint of it happening
and i dont understand how someone who proportes to have 50 yrs experience with dogs, working or not, would not be aware of the DDA and banned types
then go and start a thread, in an open access forum [or two apparently] entitled PIT phantom pregnancy -not!
or why youd want to describe the dog as a staff/pit, knowing [you must have, no one is that stupid] that pit types are liable to seizure and destruction

so i can only garner from all that
no vet was seen
your daughter wanted her to have pups
and
youre the numpty not us


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

ami_j said:


> if its so bad, leave? dont reckon you would be missed


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


well if you dont like it


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

so answer the questions then how long was your daughter on holiday for and who is her staff registered with, as you clearly stated it is a registered staff. 
Personally i dont care what you think about me my concern is the dog and pups. 
I also hope your daughter has complained about the vet considering he missed a pregnant dog just hours from birth.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> so answer the questions then how long was your daughter on holiday for and who is her staff registered with, as you clearly stated it is a registered staff.
> Personally i dont care what you think about me my concern is the dog and pups.
> I also hope your daughter has complained about the vet considering he missed a pregnant dog just hours from birth.


i think he was trying to say it was a registered dog , as someone said that pitbull types have to be registered...though it wont be on the exemption register unspayed as thats one of the conditions.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

thats what i was wondering, but he does state it is a staff cross so just wondering how it is registered.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> so answer the questions then how long was your daughter on holiday for and who is her staff registered with, as you clearly stated it is a registered staff.
> Personally i dont care what you think about me my concern is the dog and pups.
> I also hope your daughter has complained about the vet considering he missed a pregnant dog just hours from birth.


So far, he wont answer anyone who asks a straightforward on topic question


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I realise i have been a dick on this thread. Was not fair on the O.P. I apologise.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

OP can i just ask exactly where you said your daughter left her dog at the friends whilst she was away?
i've trawled this thread but cannot find it! 
its just a small point but important i feel...
when i say trawled i mean re read...if its there i appologise...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

since i left work at 4.30 this thread has gone nuts mate... not to worry eh?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

my bets is it doesnt have any pitt in it at all.most numptys with staffie cross's go round saying there staff x pitt.

dont know why,maybe its becuase they are oblivious to the law or the fact they think it makes them look good owning a banned dog.

good luck with the pups,maybe get the bitch spayed with money from rehoming the puppies


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

southpython said:


> I realise i have been a dick on this thread. Was not fair on the O.P. I apologise.


And to be fair, you never did answer his question of when you worked at kennels for a year...?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Elsa said:


> And to be fair, you never did answer his question of when you worked at kennels for a year...?


Hahaha,i did actually find that funny  lol x
I do not need to answer any questions, It involves highly personal reasons behind it and id rather not discuss it.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

southpython said:


> Hahaha,i did actually find that funny  lol x
> I do not need to answer any questions, It involves highly personal reasons behind it and id rather not discuss it.


Highly personal reasons for when you worked at a kennels?! Each to their own i suppose! 
And out of interest, do you know how old he is? He has a 13yr old son, and 50 years of experience with dogs. I'd say you can't count 'getting experience' until you're about 15 and dealing with them properly ... so he's about 65?!...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

southpython said:


> Hahaha,i did actually find that funny  lol x
> I do not need to answer any questions, It involves highly personal reasons behind it and id rather not discuss it.


Find this funny little boy..one of the pups is strugging to survive, my daughter is very upset, hope you have enjoyed yourself...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jnr said:


> Find this funny little boy..one of the pups is strugging to survive, my daughter is very upset, hope you have enjoyed yourself...


and that is his fault how? if the pups struggling it needs a vet.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

jnr said:


> Find this funny little boy..one of the pups is strugging to survive, my daughter is very upset, hope you have enjoyed yourself...


I did not realise i could harm living animals from the other side of the country. Idiot.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> and that is his fault how? if the pups struggling it needs a vet.


Thankyou, After saying sorry and walking away he has to bring it back up and go on the attack. Hes a Prick and alot of people know it, on here and another forum. The amount of Pms ive had on here and the other forum about Bruce has been absolutely mad. I dont know half of the people and i havent replied to them yet because i wanted to walk away from it all.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

here we go again...
just stop it both of you... i think this thread needs to be closed now...


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

im sorry to just jump into the thread but im worried now, my sister has a pure staff and one that she rescued from someone who couldn't look after her, the only info she was told was that shes a staff, but the vet said shes not even one yet and still shes bigger then her other dog and has different ear shape, does this give them the right to take her?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

no...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> here we go again...
> just stop it both of you... i think this thread needs to be closed now...


Did you see what he just posted, hes a prick and everyone knows it.

All he does is buy exspensive ball pythons that are too young to breed and then complain when they dont breed for him!!

Not having that comment.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jnr said:


> Find this funny little boy..one of the pups is strugging to survive, my daughter is very upset, hope you have enjoyed yourself...


how is that his fault...go away you utter tool , maybe choose a different vet that knows what they are doing. love how your daughters upset about the pup being poorly , what about when it reaches the pound in about three years and gets pts? or gets seized cos your going on about having a pit...


Charlotte__ said:


> im sorry to just jump into the thread but im worried now, my sister has a pure staff and one that she rescued from someone who couldn't look after her, the only info she was told was that shes a staff, but the vet said shes not even one yet and still shes bigger then her other dog and has different ear shape, does this give them the right to take her?


theres a checklist, if she fits 60% theres a potential..just dont dream of putting pit in her description, make sure she stays well behaved and try not to worry


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yes i did read what he posted and yes it was a pretty low blow but i think the thread needs closing now...
why not stick to your original plan and walk away (as it were).

its gotten beyond a joke now... too abusive


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> yes i did read what he posted and yes it was a pretty low blow but i think the thread needs closing now...
> why not stick to your original plan and walk away (as it were).
> 
> its gotten beyond a joke now... too abusive


He posted a Highly personal comment which made me highly upset before and then it made me want to walk away. So i did. THEN he goes and posts something like that!

You say that but if he said that to you, you would go ape! Not happy about this.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmmm... yes but i wouldn't have gotten into such a personal to and fro in the first place.
just leave it be... he is trying to wind you up.

Close the thread....


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ami_j said:


> how is that his fault...go away you utter tool , maybe choose a different vet that knows what they are doing. love how your daughters upset about the pup being poorly , what about when it reaches the pound in about three years and gets pts? or gets seized cos your going on about having a pit...


Bruce has always been an idiot. 

He offered some money to put towards a wheelchair, then pulled out the money, made a new account under his sons name and offered half the money for something in order to save him some money. We were all shocked.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

You lot would argue over the opening of a crisp packet.....


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> hmmm... yes but i wouldn't have gotten into such a personal to and fro in the first place.
> just leave it be... he is trying to wind you up.
> 
> Close the thread....


Who got personal though, He did. DAMN, why couldnt he just not comment and leave it!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

:lol2::lol2:

agreed incrisis....
and with that i bid you all farewell and goodnight... i hope that by the morning this thread has been closed and the abusive posts removed... there are younger users use this forum and this just sets a really bad example.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone actually care.................................


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed: Enough is enough!!!!

Simon

ps If I hear or see any other Threads based on this Thread started, then those involved will end up on the naughty step.


----------

